# Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: Tomfoolery and Fuckery Continues



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*
- Can anyone stop General Manager John Laurinaitis’ reign?

- Will Big Show have something to say about his shocking actions at WWE Over the Limit?

- How will Daniel Bryan react to WWE Champion CM Punk's controversial victory?

- What's next in the legal battle between Paul Heyman/Brock Lesnar and Triple H/WWE?*



I am intrigued as to what direction they take Punk/Bryan into the next PPV (strong build on TV this time please). Not looking forward to Cena/Show feuding again but whatever. More Heyman on the stick is always good if he appears.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm really looking forward to how they continue the Punk/Bryan feud.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ugh, not looking forward to Big Show/Cena feud.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

F people.. f power.. f Cena.. f Show.. f Laurinaitis.. fuck WWE ... fuck Vince. Stupid angle.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Really interested in certain aspects of Raw. Here's what I'm hoping for:

- Christian/Rhodes segment or some sort of match
- Tag division showcase
- Punk/Bryan promo
- An interesting angle with the Cena/Show stuff
- Tyson Kidd
- Heyman/Trips promo

I'm worried that Cena/Show will be like the '09 matches which were somewhat boring. But in the far past they've shown they can have a fun match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Looking forward to a Christian promo, probably won't get it though as his name isn't Cena, Punk or Big Johnny and nobody else gets promo's on Raw.

Show/Cena is going to be a chore of a feud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yeah, couple of follow ups are gonna be nice. Johnny running his power real hard tonight, Christian's new direction, if so. Oh Randy my n_igga, U GON TURN HEEL. And for sure Punk/AJ/DB. Big Show vs Cena....hmmm not so much, but whatever.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big show cena most pointless feud ever, cena wins over comes the giant their no point for this.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Fire at Heart said:


> Big show cena most pointless feud ever, cena wins over comes the giant their no point for this.


correct i cant remember the big show ever going over cena


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wonder if Punk/DB will have some sort of continuation.

If we're lucky, WWE might let them say "hello" to one another this week. IF we're lucky.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Not interested in anything else but Lesnar/HHH storyline.

Is Paul Heyman there tonight? If not, I'll not be staying up to watch it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wonder if Ziggles will snap, didn't see any heat between him and Swag after the match. As for the HHH/Brock storyline, I doubt we will get that tonight. Probably some recaps to remind us.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena/Show is just terrible. Just terrible. Why do they feel the need to push this idiotic Lauranitis story on the show for?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena over coming the odds once again against The Big Show. When is this going to end Vince?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Time to start the new #RyderRevolution tonight.

*hoping to see a non squash match by either Ziggler or Ryder*


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Swagger vs Clay in a squash match. Or Miz/Ziggler/Swagger vs Santino/Clay/Ryback


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Predictions

Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs. Curt Hawkins & Tyler Reks
Triple H/Paul Heyman Segment
John Laurinitis/Big Show/John Cena segment
Laurinitis tells Show that if he wants his job back he has to destroy Cena in a Steel Cage match at NWO
Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Zack Ryder vs. Santino Marella vs. The Miz for the US Title


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Looking forward to seeing how the Punk/Bryan feud continues and how AJ will be involved going forward. Also, somewhat looking forward to seeing where the Big Johnny stuff goes, although tempered a bit b/c really not diging face Cena vs heel Big SHow feud #1000, so kind of hoping there is a swerve involved there.

Also, hoping the HHH/Lensar/Heyman legal battle storyline is furthered.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BIG JOHNNY

:ace3


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fell asleep during OTL last night. Caught up with the results though.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

All I want is atleast one of the two men in my sig to turn up on RAW. I have a feeling we won't see Brock until July 23rd though (which is when they show the court vignettes)


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Last night, John Cena was acting like the Rock but in a very lame fashion. The water thing...the commentary during the match...all of that shit. It's funny..Cena defenders keep saying "Get over the Attitude Era". When John Cena seems to be obsessed with the Attitude Era's most charismatic star.

Last night, CM Punk used Bryan's I till 5 gimmmick...has ALWAYS stole KENTA's specials....now he's copying Melissa with her Curbstomp and screaming "Best In The World" after matches like it's the Brian Danielson ROH Title run all over again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> I wonder if Punk/DB will have some sort of continuation.
> 
> *If we're lucky, WWE might let them say "hello" to one another this week. IF we're lucky*.


I wouldn't bet on it. The crowd last night told WWE they can get away with Punk vs Bryan with no build up. A hidden consequence of the great match last night.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



-Extra- said:


> Time to start the new #RyderRevolution tonight.
> 
> *hoping to see a non squash match by either Ziggler or Ryder*


Don't get your hopes up. Ryder will probably be jobbing in the dark and Ziggler is probably lobbying backstage as we speak trying to get a job in for tonight, Santino perhaps? he could sell the Cobra like a shotgun bullet to the head.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Bryan/Punk buildup. They've laid the foundation, now let's get a move on!
Also looking forward to Christian's return and more of People Power. Everything else...meh.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

looking forward to maybe christian
punk/bryan and heyman

other than that....


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I cant believe they are making Cena/Big Show the new main event. They already had like 2 feuds already and the last one was just horrible.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Looking forward to a Christian promo and the development of the Punk/Bryan feud after yesterday's match. Definitely NOT looking forward to the Show/Cena feud.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Looking forward to everything, even Big Show.

Better be careful though or I might be disappointed.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



-Extra- said:


> Time to start the new #RyderRevolution tonight.
> 
> *hoping to see a non squash match by either Ziggler or Ryder*


Who gives a shit about Ryder anymore, the guy is stale as fuck


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk/Bryan only!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



WashingtonD said:


> Who gives a shit about Ryder anymore, the guy is stale as fuck


Ryder is still pretty awesome, imo. So to answer your question, I do.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What's awesome about him?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Daniel Fryan and CM Punk are the nerds of the WWE. Wrap this feud up, Kofi wins MITB, cashes in and wins or Cena turns heel, wins the belt and loses to Kofi down the line.

As much as I'm tired of seeing Punk with the belt, Fryan doesn't deserve it yet. Those guys lessen the importance of the belt, thru no fault of they own. I personally feel they should have been given lengthy reigns with the IC or World Title, to help strengthen those belts.

I'm not even excited about RAW. All it's going to be is some wack ass Diva's match, set up for Cena/Big Show, more build up to HHH/Lesnar and a Fryan/Punk segment that causes people on this site to have an orgasm.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> What's awesome about him?


Fun character, good ring work, even if he's not being able to show it off at the moment. He isn't being used much at the moment but I still like both his mic and ring work so I'm not just going to stop liking him since he's now getting a big push anymore.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Vince will never give John Cena time off. Cena will squash Show at No Way Out and maybe MITB. WWE has become to dependent on Cena for everything but they go as far as returning money if Cena is not at live events.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I expect The Miz getting squashed...Again..


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I expect an epic episode of epic proportions. Go D-BRY! Go AJ! Go CHRISTIAN! Go BIG JOHNNY! (don't take up too much time plz). Go HEEL BIG SHOW! Go CENA BEATDOWN AND TAKE HIM OUT FOR MONTHS! Go RANDY ORTON HEEL TURN!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



DoubleAwesome said:


> I expect The Miz getting squashed...Again..


Well at leas there will be something great about the show. Hope to see actual Bryan/Punk interaction setting up a rematch, a good match or two and as little time as possible for Cena on the mic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Seems like the Raws right after ppvs are usually good, at least it seems like that for this year, so I'm expecting a good show. And there's plenty to look forward to, like Punk/Bryan, Christian/Rhodes, the WHC title picture, Heyman, and hopefully some attention towards the tag titles.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I care about only Punk/Bryan, the development of Revolution, Christian, a possible Tyson Kidd appearance, and give me a wrestling match.

Virginia, do not fuck up the momentum that North Carolina gave you last night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The Winning One™ said:


> I care about only Punk/Bryan, the development of Revolution, Christian, a possible Tyson Kidd appearance, and give me a wrestling match.
> 
> Virginia, do not fuck up the momentum that North Carolina gave you last night.


Probably just a coincidence but with the way Kidd was working near the end of the battle royal and his recent performances on NXT, I think we could see an attempt at getting Kidd on TV more.

Wishful thinking but I'd mark because I've always been a fan of him and he's been with the company so long.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Still no interest in anything concerning Cena and Johnny. Cena/Show will have a match at NWO I guess, so I'll probably just hope against hope that they don't close the show. 

Hopefully WWE will bother to acknowledge Punk and Bryan. But that's another hope against hope situation.

Beyond that, it'd be cool to see Christian and what Cody'll be up to now that he's lost the belt again, some follow up for the tag team belts, maybe Santino gets into something, and more Bork/HHH/Heyman stuff.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



> Tonight’s WWE RAW Supershow will take place from the Richmond Coliseum in Richmond, Virginia with the fallout from the Over the Limit pay-per-view. WWE has announced that Big Show will speak on tonight’s show and explain why he helped John Laurinaitis defeat John Cena at Over the Limit. WWE will also reveal more details on RAW going three-hour on July 23rd during tonight’s broadcast. Triple H, Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman are not being advertised for tonight’s show but a surprise appearance by Heyman is likely. Matches advertised locally include John Cena vs. Lord Tensai and John Laurinaitis in a Handicap Match plus CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan.





> The Miz likely won’t be on tonight’s RAW Supershow as he is representing WWE and NBCUniversal at the 2012 Cable Show Convention in Boston, Massachusetts.





> As noted before, Sin Cara returned to action for WWE over the weekend. He is booked for tonight’s RAW tapings and tomorrow’s SmackDown tapings. Cara is backstage at RAW right now.


Source - WrestleSpoiler


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Not interested in anything else but Lesnar/HHH storyline.
> 
> Is Paul Heyman there tonight? If not, I'll not be staying up to watch it.


This.
Other feud are just..........


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

No Heyman and no Lesnar AGAIN, and the start of a Cena/Big Show fued?

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm assuming the two advertised matches are dark matches hopefully. Punk/Bryan shouldn't happen tonight.

(Y) at Sin Cara returning.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Glad Sin Cara is coming back.

Punk v. Bryan is probably a dark match. Anybody going better record that and post it ASAP.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Does anyone really want to see a Big Show/Cena fued? Show looked so fat and out of shape in that yellow shirt last night. As bad as Kane/Cena/enbrace the hate angle was, this will be alot worse.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wish there was comfimnation that Heyman was there tonight.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk/Bryan/Christian all on one show?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I really want to see Hawkins and Reks become part of Laurinitas' inner circle tonight. To have them on TV on a regular basis would be wonderful and I'm positive Hawkins could get over.

Also give me a long tag match tonight between two legit tag teams. Or maybe an AW promo with his stable and add one more guy (McIntyre?).


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Last night was awful other than the excellent main-event. Hopefully they can build on it. There's no doubt that Big Show's heel turn will be a massive ratings boost, at least in their individual segments as Bryan/Punk will drag down the overall number as usual.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



checkcola said:


> Does anyone really want to see a Big Show/Cena fued? Show looked so fat and out of shape in that yellow shirt last night. As bad as Kane/Cena/enbrace the hate angle was, this will be alot worse.


No one wants to see it, no one will care about it, and from a technical stand point it'll be awful in every way. Yet, it will of course still main event because Cancena must be shoved down our throats and top of the bill at all costs.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I wish there was comfimnation that Heyman was there tonight.


expect CM Punk to confirm it via twitter later on tonight...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Over The Limit actually got me pumped for RAW. What a strange sentence...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Last night was awful other than the excellent main-event. Hopefully they can build on it. There's no doubt that Big Show's heel turn will be a massive ratings boost, at least in their individual segments as Bryan/Punk will drag down the overall number as usual.


Nice try.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Going to watch Raw properly for the first time in ages, but it seems there's very little interesting stuff going on atm. Can't believe they're actually keeping Ace on TV even longer. He was moderately entertaining for about a month (Entertaining because of how bad he was tho) but he is just unbearably uninteresting and it's hard to get excited for Raw when you know he's probably kicking off the show


----------



## thierry90 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Brye said:


> I really want to see Hawkins and Reks become part of Laurinitas' inner circle tonight. To have them on TV on a regular basis would be wonderful and I'm positive Hawkins could get over.
> 
> Also give me a long tag match tonight between two legit tag teams. Or maybe an AW promo with his stable and add one more guy (McIntyre?).


This. Follow up on Hawkins/Reks in the crowd, have AW remind everyone Epico/Primo still have a re-match, hell even bring down O'Neill and Young for a laugh if you need to. The lack of credible tag teams is the one aspect of the current product I hate the most.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I think Punk will feud with Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



thierry90 said:


> This. Follow up on Hawkins/Reks in the crowd, have AW remind everyone Epico/Primo still have a re-match, hell even bring down O'Neill and Young for a laugh if you need to. The lack of credible tag teams is the one aspect of the current product I hate the most.


It makes me even more disappointed because the talent is totally there.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*






The shot at Sin cara at 1:46 ! : ouch::lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Pasab said:


> The shot at Sin cara at 1:46 ! : ouch::lmao


:lmao:lmao Dolph is awesome.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

One hour until RAW right?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Domenico said:


> One hour until RAW right?


No, two hours.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

How people STILL don't know the time RAW stars and how long it is baffles me.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The Winning One™ said:


> How people STILL don't know the time RAW stars and how long it is baffles me.


some people are just slow is all...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Layla and Santino Marella will feud with Percy Watson and Maxine.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The Winning One™;11481513 said:


> How people STILL don't know the time RAW stars and how long it is baffles me.


Trying to follow the schedules for American tv when you live in a country with one time-zone is amazingly hard. I'm actually trying to watch House tonight as it's the last episode ever and this raw looks missable, but the timings are really confusing when you're told the show is at 8/7c but all times are in ET/PT.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



I Curry I said:


> Trying to follow the schedules for American tv when you live in a country with one time-zone is amazingly hard. I'm actually trying to watch House tonight as it's the last episode ever and this raw looks missable, but the timings are really confusing when you're told the show is at 8/7c but all times are in ET/PT.


It's easy enough. Central is five hours behind us. So 08:00 central is 13:00 here. And by ET I assume you mean EST, which is 4 hours behind. PST is just 7 hours behind us.

But here: http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/time-zones/

If you're that confused than that site can help.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm hoping a Big Show/Cena feud starts tonight

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I figured it out, but it did take a while...


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm still confused as to what they'll do with Show.
Ace could say "I fired Big Show so that he could interfere and tonight I'll re-hire him". But that would make Big Show crying even worse. Or Big Show could be hopping Ace would give his job back which is still bad.

Or Big Show was just deciding to do a Kevin Nash, which is completely okay.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hopefully Heyman, and DB/CM Punk are all within the first half of the show again so I don't have to bother watching the rest of RAW.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

hmmmmm batista return tonight ??!! oh boy !!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



drew mcintyre said:


> hmmmmm batista return tonight ??!! oh boy !!


Random.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Carcass said:


> Hopefully Heyman, and DB/CM Punk are all within the first half of the show again so I don't have to bother watching the rest of RAW.


I don't think Heyman/HHH/Lesnar are being advertised.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



vacuous said:


> I'm hoping a Big Show/Cena feud starts tonight
> 
> *fingers crossed*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

They going to use Sin Cara on both Raw and Smackdown probably until Mysterio comes back.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

one hour to go until we get people power


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> I don't think Heyman/HHH/Lesnar are being advertised.


Gay. Might as well skip RAW tonight and just catch whatever they do with DB/Punk/AJ on youtube.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



abrown0718 said:


>


It will be a feud to end all feuds. Big Show knocked Cena out with ONE PUNCH. Cena was out for several minutes.

How can Cena overcome THAT?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Pasab said:


> The shot at Sin cara at 1:46 ! : ouch::lmao


:lmao Dolph


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Tuning in for Punk/Bryan and anything that might be related to the WHC, the rest of the shit I could care less about.


Woah wait, Christian? I guess I should have watched the whole show last night...


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I thought Raw was 3 hours now????????????!!!!!


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



vacuous said:


> It will be a feud to end all feuds. Big Show knocked Cena out with ONE PUNCH. Cena was out for several minutes.
> 
> How can Cena overcome THAT?


Learn how to duck?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> I'm still confused as to what they'll do with Show.
> Ace could say "I fired Big Show so that he could interfere and tonight I'll re-hire him". But that would make Big Show crying even worse. Or Big Show could be hopping Ace would give his job back which is still bad.
> 
> Or Big Show was just deciding to do a Kevin Nash, which is completely okay.


Which would make no sense because Johnny didn't know that he couldn't bring a superstar to the ring till after he fired Big Show, so he had no prior knowledge and would make him firing Show just so he can use him make no sense at all.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Has Starbuck been on today? Or is he still celebrating Big Johnny's win last night?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



zkorejo said:


> F people.. f power.. f Cena.. f Show.. f Laurinaitis.. fuck WWE ... fuck Vince. Stupid angle.


thats how i feel, not watching live again tonight. Cant be bothered


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Last night was awful other than the excellent main-event. Hopefully they can build on it. There's no doubt that Big Show's heel turn will be a massive ratings boost, at least in their individual segments as Bryan/Punk will drag down the overall number as usual.


Error. Error. Does not compute.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well I think every Raw after a PPV has been good this year so I'm hoping today is no different. I hope something big happens tonight or next week, either with a debut or a big return or something.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



LINK said:


> I thought Raw was 3 hours now????????????!!!!!


No? Not till around July when they announce it. They said tonight we'll get more information.



Wsupden said:


> Which would make no sense because Johnny didn't know that he couldn't bring a superstar to the ring till after he fired Big Show, so he had no prior knowledge and would make him firing Show just so he can use him make no sense at all.


You're talking about the company who had Nash text himself to let himself know to interfere. Anything is possible in WWE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



I Curry I said:


> Trying to follow the schedules for American tv when you live in a country with one time-zone is amazingly hard. I'm actually trying to watch House tonight as it's the last episode ever and this raw looks missable, but the timings are really confusing when you're told the show is at 8/7c but all times are in ET/PT.



Try being in America and trying to watch Formula 1 races live....


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

40 minutes until showtime.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Someone HAS to know if Heyman is scheduled for tonight... Or just another recap as a reminder... No info on any returns for tonight or a segment involving Heyman?!?!?


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Can't wait to see Eve.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Last night was awful other than the excellent main-event. Hopefully they can build on it. There's no doubt that Big Show's heel turn will be a massive ratings boost, at least in their individual segments as Bryan/Punk will drag down the overall number as usual.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Batista still live in Virginia? Just saying.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Can't wait to see Christian.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



> Tonight at WWE's Raw tapings in Richmond, VA, Dean Ambrose beat Alex Riley in the opening match. When he came out, Dean cut a promo about how a dark storm cloud is about to cover the WWE Universe.


 pwinsider

:mark: Dark match brutality of Riley continues. DEBUT ALREADY FUCK


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh he's saying 'WWE Universe' Booooooooooooo


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Batista time.  Wait and see.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

batistaaaaaaaaaaa !! omg if he return tonight i will mark the fuck out !! 

please wwe do the right thing & bring back the animal


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Batista time.  Wait and see.


maybe on WWE 12


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Batista isn't coming back. No one's debuting or returning tonight, the most that'll happen is a revolution video that'll show on T.V.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

All my fellow Canadians ready for DAT 15 min delay? Or y'all streaming?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> All my fellow Canadians ready for DAT 15 min delay? Or y'all streaming?


I always stream, if I miss the first 15 mins then I usually watch it on TV because the segment after the first one is usually a boring match, so I get to skip it completely if I watch a stream. But tonight I'm definitely streaming.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YOUR CANADIAN?

Why you mark for the all the all American American Jack swagger?


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Idk what dirtsheet your reading but you got your facts backwards.. Maybe you should quit relying on lords of pain and find a legit dirtsheet LOL.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hi guys, I'm Prons and I'm here for another week of RAW


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



kokepepsi said:


> YOUR CANADIAN?
> 
> Why you mark for the all the all American American Jack swagger?


lol, He's cool in my book.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Idk what dirtsheet your reading but you got your facts backwards.. Maybe you should quit relying on lords of pain and find a legit dirtsheet LOL.


Legit.
Dirtsheet.

Pick one.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

8:00. HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Here we go


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

HERE WE GO


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

here we goo. please be a good Raw, please let ambrose debut next week


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Looking forward to an ok show. Bryan/Punk fallout should be good.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Here we goooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

They are going to cut out the "This is Awful" chants, aren't they?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

PEOPLE POWER! *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I hope people are trolling and really don't think Batista is coming back tonight.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yeahhh nothing quite beats a slide show. ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TripleG said:


> They are going to cut out the "This is Awful" chants, aren't they?


That never happened according to WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Doesn't Ace leaving the match count as a forfeiture, which would have constituted a loss for Ace?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TripleG said:


> They are going to cut out the "This is Awful" chants, aren't they?


AW man


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I hope Batista's return rumors aren't true.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Yeahhh nothing quite beats a slide show. ?


That's what middle school taught me.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao that fat cena fan


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lololol the shocked audience expressions are great.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

PEOPLE POWER RULES!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

god I hate marks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Batista time.  Wait and see.


Why does everyone say Batista's coming back?

:lmao All the people shocked by this in the audience. Like someone died.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao dat grin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao at all the mad/crying faces followed by Big Johnny's troll smile. BRILLIANT.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Those crowd reaction shots XD


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol at Lawler being a dumbass. Show knocked him out to get that job back.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL @ the look on those kids' faces.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

that fat kid stole the show last night.. he looked lost and bewildered.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I hear Boos Cole.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well, at least they're getting this steaming pile of shit out of the way early.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



chargebeam said:


> I hope Batista's return rumors aren't true.


What fucking rumours? It's like 10 people on these forums thinking he's returning. He's not lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> All my fellow Canadians ready for DAT 15 min delay? Or y'all streaming?


Nah I'be watching on TV.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I love how Lawler said 'this is the darkest day of this company' because it's not compared to other 'dark days' in the WWE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

terrible crowd so far :no:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

haven't heard Cena Sucks chant for a while


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



bmp487 said:


> LOL @ the look on those kids' faces.


lol at the look on that fatty's face...that was precious.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

oh good we get to hear another classic cena promo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Holy crap, what a pop. Cena-mark town.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh NOW Cena's pissed.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ooooh angry Cena. Soooooo intimidating.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena gets cheered, bad crowd.

Uh oh here comes srs Cena


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Somewhat of a nice reaction for Cena.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fuckin' Richmond.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Serious Cena is serious


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh great another cena promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena not gonna do some corny jokes?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

He's serious this week...oh fucking well.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yes, let's get feud of the year started... Come on!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Already can tell this promo is gonna be a piece of shit


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That's right Cole, Johnny Ace is the better man. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

You lost.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena said hell :O


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

maybe he should have just pinned Johnny instead of bullying him


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

U MAD CENA?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL, Cena's getting mad...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What the hell!?!?!?!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WHUDDAHELLHAPPEN!? :lmao


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WUT DA HAYELL COLE


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> Cena gets cheered, bad crowd.
> 
> Uh oh here comes srs Cena


The problem is (and always tends to be with Richmond) that the crowd is DEAD SILENT (which it was for the first few seconds)...until Cena comes out.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

You're not funny Cena, fuck off.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Uh oh dat boy mad rite dere!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cry more Cena! Your emo tears are delicious and nourish the internet trolls.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Now he's trying to be serious, keyword trying.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena seems a lil butthurt right now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

A little musical tribute to Cena.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

God Cena is a terrible actor.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I just love how it's the result of the comedy match that makes Cena finally care.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wish Daniel Bryan would come out and beat the shit out of Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

i wasnt having fun and i didnt even order it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena with his Oscar Meyer award winning acting skills.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

everything that it was supposed to be alright 

Cue the "this is awful" chants once again


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

so much for anti bullying aye cena :troll


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

what the hell happened?

You got knocked the fuck out, Debo


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

wwe is horrible


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

How am I supposed to take Cena's serious promos seriously when he wears this Yoshi the dinosaur wardrobe?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

John Cena and his fake anger. What a good actor this man is


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

does any people just roll their eyes every time Cena does a promo?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*YOU LOST, BITCH!

SHUT UP!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

According to Cena bullying a older man who hasn't wrestled in years is fun. 

be a STAR john


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol a friend who chokeslammed you into a spotlight before


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol, Cena gets serious for the dumbest things.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Someones a little pissed Lawls


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Uh oh, Cena lost a fwiend. How sad!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Heavenly Invader said:


> I wish Daniel Bryan would come out and beat the shit out of Cena.


This!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thanks for the recap Cena, I didn't quite see that 5 minute slide show at the start of the show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

He gets serious for this?

GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ugh, I hope they end this soon


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

No Cena, you can't justify that you're a stupid babyface.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The Giant?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

hmm, somehow i dont think big show could get there in time to break up a 3 count.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Sarcasm1 said:


> does any people just roll their eyes every time Cena does a promo?


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The Giant? WCW invasion, part two.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Athlete is a strong word.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I don't think Cena's logic is quite right...

What's that? WWE never goes for logical decisions? Good call.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

He's probably thinking about getting his job back, John.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is rather awful


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YEA bring back the computer!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

omg seriousness mixed with Cena kiddy jokes. what a combo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

....Cena's acting as though Show has never turned. Wrestling is great.
Fuck your memories.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

this is so bad


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

HOLY SHIT SHUT THE FUCK UP CENA, STOP DRAGGING THIS SHIT OUT.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena can't stop being corny for 5 minutes. fpalm


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena shut up bitch!


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Anyone else see the Trayvon sign? Some sick people in the audience.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show or whom ever was going to come out is later that why Cena just freestyle out there


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

DTA Cena, DTA!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This storyline is dumb because if Ace got fired; the next guy would have probably re-hired. It's funny even Cena knows that and he's usually the most oblivious person ever.

Like that they namedrop the Computer.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

no cena, we're stuck with your bitch ass


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

"stuck with this people power garbage". Yeah, now we're stuck with you, John.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Rage Cena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Sarcasm1 said:


> does any people just roll their eyes every time Cena does a promo?


Roll eyes, faceplam, question the point of human exsistance. Either way, I'll be in pain before its over


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

"This is Crap!" 

Yeah, you got that right Cena.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

SAVE US JOHNNY ACE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*YES!*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Johnny Ace to save this segment!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

dat ass


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

dat Eve


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Horrible, horrible, horrible acting. This guy is FUCKING Terrible.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Out comes Eve


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cue the troll music


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve just fuck me


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And here come all the marks for that ******


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve must do porn. Now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ace to save the day.

LOL at the Jimmy's in this crowd. Eve is so hot.

Cena is so cringeworthy it's awful.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

"Big Show would have beaten me anyways"

Yeah, cause that big idiot could easily make it to the ring before a three count...


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena knows a thing about Eve sucking


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

eVE is Fucking gross


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn, Eve just made my night.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Horrible


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES!!! :lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I would take Punk at his corniest any day of the week over this!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve <33


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve's ass just saved this promo


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ugh.

I wish this angle didn't suck this bad.

Does anyone realize Ryder's Push ended up being Eve's Push?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol hes on a rascal


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Johnny Ace and the Walking Brazzers logo here to SAVE THE DAY


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol the scooter


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

haha at the amigo, lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*YES AGAIN!*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

PEOPLE PO-WER! PEOPLE PO-WER!

Needs to be chanted instead of this stupid cheering for Cena's bitch ass.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

PEOPLE POWER :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Johnny got swag for days.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh my dear god. I WANT ONE


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What an awful promo by Cena.

Sick of John Larwhatthefuckever too


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

John Cena out to tell us how to feel


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ohhhhh That scooter!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LAWD!!!










:lmao BIG JOHNNY on the hoveround


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

i fucking love john laurinatis. fucking scooter LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BIG JOHNNY is so courageous blessing us with his presence in his current condition


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve should be dressing like a bitch, not an english teacher.

It takes more than a short skirt. Dem legs doe.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL, milk it, Johnny!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao wow ace scooter!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

XD He got one of those scooters they sell on TV. This man is great...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

wonder how much time before this segment ends


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao Is he the GM or is he going to shop for fruit with that cart?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That man is THE fucking boss.

DAT RASCAL


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ace sells better than Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

He should have come out on a Segue.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The champ is here!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Was the chat box closed or did I get banned from it? I'm liking Cena a little bit more than usual if that's possible.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wait wait wait... Ace just sold better in the space of 10 seconds than Cena has ever done.

This is surprising.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Chatroom is here for RAW tonight: http://tinychat.com/catbox


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The Ace Scooter should make for some hilarious moments.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao Ace


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

JL is the fuckin man, I swear! Pure entertainment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> Johnny got swag for days.


Word.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Johnny decided to arrive Zack Ryder-style tonight.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So many possible injuries? Those should be healed up by the next pay per view


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

i love Ace...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Choke2Death said:


> PEOPLE PO-WER! PEOPLE PO-WER!
> 
> Needs to be chanted instead of this stupid cheering for Cena's bitch ass.


P r e a c h.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL @ Laurinaitis' injuries. That is how you get heat.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Boring.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

PEOPLE POWER SCOOTER.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Was the chat box closed or did I get banned from it? I'm liking Cena a little bit more than usual if that's possible.


I normally turn it off during most PPV and Raw nights.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

i dont care what anyone says, i love the "what" chant.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

how many possible injuries can he have

were the doctors blind


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Ditcka said:


> "Big Show would have beaten me anyways"
> 
> Yeah, cause that big idiot could easily make it to the ring before a three count...


thats what i was fucking thinking lol.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Crowd isn't too bad tonight. They aren't Chicago or Miami but I will take it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

George Costanza is a more convincing cripple than Big Johnny.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

the man he rehired this past Saturday then he should've been fired last night


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Saturday? :lmao

Shouldn't Big Show be fired as per the match stipulation... wow.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lay a finger in you? You kinky motherfucker.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yes. Big Show against Cena. FUCKING YES!

Match of the fucking year CONTENDER!

CANT WAIT!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Surely if he rehired him Saturday, he's fired for interfering on Sunday? Christ, guys.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wish Vince would return and feud with Johnny for ruining his company and fuck no, nobody wants a Big Show/Cena feud in 2012.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WAIT A MINUTE. IF BIG SHOW GOT REHIRED ON SATURDAY HE WAS TECHNICALLY A WWE SUPERSTAR ON SUNDAY SHOULD HE HAVE BEEN FIRED?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This past Saturday? That means Show should be FIRED. 

FUCK THIS ANGLE.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Raw results FTW


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

OH GET THE FUCKK OUT

SHOW VS CENA 

GET THE FUCK OUT GET THE FUCK OUT


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hogan vs. Bundy - Steel Cage match II


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

If he was hired on Saturday, doesn't that mean he was an active superstar?


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Suit = hell turn.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

oh and please tell me people calling eve ugly werent the same fools calling vickie hot last night


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hire him, get him fired, win, rehire him.

Simple logic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show's bi-polar ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The Awesomeness of the Segway/Segue. 






And YAY!!! We get Big Show Vs. John Cena for the 90th time! Because, you know, it was so amazing the first 89 times.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Saturday lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ummm....so wait, the Big Show was rehired on Saturday........

He should be fired then right now


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Faraday said:


> Saturday? :lmao
> 
> Shouldn't Big Show be fired as per the match stipulation... wow.


No shit. 

WWE Logic-It doesn't exist.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is fucking boring


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So Cena to enter another one off feud for no reason? Oh Good.

I guess this was Plan B incase Lesnar didn't work out...which he didn't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So...shouldn't Show be fired? Fuckery at 9:15.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve, I love you!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lmao at the military guy! Need a gif!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

love it Cena did the job for your Johnny laryngitis and he still gets no credit..

hate on hater


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Saturday...Ok you fired Johnnny


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

He was confused last night and now he's not.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I knew this (Show/Cena) was coming but it still sucks. Do. Not. Want.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

There's a massive amount of fabric in a suit of that size.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show vs. Cena? That's not exactly the PPV match I wanted to see.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I hope Big Show doesn't talk like a bitch here.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Haha, they haven't got a fucking clue have they. So technically Show should have been fired for interfering...

NO ONE WANTS TO SEE FUCKING CUNTING BIG FAT SHOW VS CANCENA!!!

GET A FUCKING CLUE WWE FOR FUCK SAKE.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

They should have a ban on reproducing in Richmond.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve's tits


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

THis segment is horrible. And how is Big Show a credible opponent for Cena when Cena destroyed him clean every time they faced each other.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve is fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is brutal.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BTW, he was rehired. He never said in what role. He could be Ace's food tester.


----------



## $BAGZ (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

umm i thought if any Hired members interfer there fired so big show should be fired?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Man, Big Show has really become a big bitch.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Brittney said:


> Suit = hell turn.


Exactly


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Great, now we get Big Show VS Cena. That should be a classic :no:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena and Show feuds every 4 years. Look like the time has come for them to feud again.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena and Show together @ no way out. At least only 1 boring match.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

On my knees doing something iv never done before  Hmmmmmm


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Heeeey Show, why you runnin round with dat cheese burger in yo haaaand?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I hope HHH is here tonight, otherwise, this show might suck.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> BTW, he was rehired. He never said in what role. He could be Ace's food tester.


Sounds like a promotion to me!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show cries ugly. Let's not show that again.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

"I was on my knees doing something to this man that I've never done before..."


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show doesn't give a s*** about the fans now that he's got his job back.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

technically shouldn't Johnny Ace be fired as Big Show was a "superstar" since Saturday


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I want Eve


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

SO MANY QUALITY PROMOS GOING ON AT ONCE


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> "I was on my knees doing something to this man that I've never done before..."


LOLOL


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

heel show is fucking great.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NikkiSixx said:


> Sounds like a promotion to me!


Well it's a move up from "being on your knees crying while the boss smiles".


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

what about all those tweets wwe was showing?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Here for DB/Punk, that is all.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

show is putting out a better promo than cena has in weeks...maybe months. I suppose it really is easier to promo as a heel then. =/


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I like how everyone is crying and bitching tonight.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show did it for people power!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Show in a suit just makes me want some JeriShow. That's the only thing that could make this decent.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The Big Show is a good actor.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

He didn't sell out! He bought in!

#peoplepower


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Booooooorrrrriiiiiinnnng


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And this is why Big Show should always be a heel. He doesn't work as a face.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Show had to sell out cause Cena can't sell at all.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Dang Big Show, chill. You got your job back. 

Quit freakin' out...


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

For the record, this is a fantastic promo by Big Show and a wonderful performance.

Sadly no one cares and no one wants to see it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That was the best "how dare you?!" I have ever seen.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

oh no angry Big Show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Change his name back to THE GIANT, start smoking cigarettes again, and I might start to mark a little.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So Big Show turned heel for no reason?

..is this TNA?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That "cut his mic" sign they showed in the crowd is pretty accurate now.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Cena's 1# Hater said:


> The Big Show is a good actor.


I agree


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I was so hopeful for about 15 minutes last week that this was Show's exit angle.


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES angry heel Big Show :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show showing his acting chops.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Please HHH or Vince return tonight and void Big Show contract. Why is he still wrestling?

Since when do guys that fucking big and horrible in the ring maintain a career for 18 years?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Brittney said:


> Suit = hell turn.


Vince used to fit into that, 1999 ish.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well, I do like this Big Show a lot more than the happy go lucky giant.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

A match at no way out great


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show is selling anger the right way....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

fuck this feud


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So wait, Big Show was "rehired" before the PPV? Shouldn't he be fired now because of that stipulation? If he was rehired Saturday, then why did John L. keep trying to escape at the PPV? They changed the script with Big Show and now it makes no sense. Good job WWE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

No, how dare you give this SHIT instead of building Punk and Bryan???????????


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> "I was on my knees doing something to this man that I've never done before..."


:kanye2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



greendude11 said:


> Show had to sell out cause Cena can't sell at all.


Except merchandice, the fucking mascot


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Holy crap every 3 years we see these two feud


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Did show think the PPV was Judgement Day or something?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

But why does big show dislike cena?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

How dare you...how dare all of you...I cried and no one gave me a tissue...your all bastards


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh Big Show is serious now..


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

OTUNGOD!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

KNOCK HIM OUT, BIG SHOW! KNOCK HIM OUT!

Just end this shitty segment, lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh is Cena going to squash Otunga again? Haven't seen that before.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao at Otunga.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Show, you kinda... you already DID knock him out.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

There will be No Way Out, becuase I'm gonna be knock-a?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Where's the taping tonight? Crowd should fucking boo this angle.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Who the fuck is this, Poncho Otunga?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Otunga wit dat swag boy!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh fuck, Otunga's gonna get murdered.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I love Otunga's theme. It's a shame he's such a terrible wrestler.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The funny thing is, Show doesn't actually have any reason to be pissed at Cena...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is fucking dismal.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Don't like Show, but that was a good promo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Performance is good by Show, content is shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

COFFEE MUG WANT IN!!!! Too bad he's about to get jobbed out.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Okay that was funny cena lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Are the announcers going to bring up the fact that Cena has defeated Big show 29304234 times and he wont be facing any credible challenge at this ppv?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yeah, Cena is going to fuck Otunga up.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ortunga, your girl called.

She wants her coat back.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Feeding time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

David Otunga squash, burial, murder


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

CENA IS LIKE 10 AND 0 WITH OTUNGA


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

OTUNGA!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Law and order is more over than anything else


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Otunga sacrificing himself for his boss, what a nice guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It keeps getting better. Dax, sulfur 8 and baby oil mix right there. 
Fuckery.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

oh look Big Show is a heel and suddenly everyone here loves him.. /IWC logic


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*Mike Tyson has a more masculine voice than Otunga. *


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

A loss to The Rock on the grandest stage of his career? Doesn't give a shit.

A loss to John Laurinitus at Over The Edge? Devastated.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES! YES! Otunga theme is great...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

what a pretty coat

:lmao ok...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena this is your chance to hire Otunga as your Lawyer for the divorce.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I fucking LOVE Otunga


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena/Otunga, WWE Tag Team Champions.

Who remembers?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Give this man the u.s title already.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Great otunga-cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I do this for you Big Johnny


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh boy otunga's back


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And this ***** still got time to pose for the cameras! :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

OTUNGA HAS TO WIN


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Holy god this is awful


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Omg now we gotta see Otunga wrestle..


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

For some reason when guys ripped like that pose, it reminds me of glazed donuts. Is that weird?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Finally Otunga's back, too bad it's to face Cena.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Would be funny if Cena actually jobbed to Otunga. But I expect him to go all out tonight, embracing dat hate!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena's going to beat him so bad that it be over when it comes back from commercial.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show cut an awesome promo.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Poppa Pump David Otunga


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

haha Cena is 100% cheered again, WWE have FINALLY eliminated all of his boos. LOL @ everyone that thought he'd always get booed.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This. Raw. Is. Going...To...Suck...


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Show cut a pretty good promo there. Too bad it's impossible to give a fuck about this story line.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh great a terrible segment, followed by a terrible match to start out RAW! Will be interesting to see the ratings this week.

Only saving grace was a pretty decent Big Show promo. He's much better as a heel IMO.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



VRsick said:


> But why does big show dislike cena?


No.
Fucking.
Idea.

I'm not even sure why he likes Johnny, kayfabe wise. He likes him because he renewed his contract? Uhh..


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

wow.. wwe logic is horrible. Johnny ace said he hired big show on Saturday..that makes big show a superstar, therefore by what we learned last week big show should be fired for being involved in the match.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Cena this is your chance to hire Otunga as your Lawyer for the divorce.


XD!!


Otunga Ace and Eve are so fucking money


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Something tells me this RAW is going to be worse than last weeks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Storyline failboats the size of these are the fucking reason I don't pay for PPV. If they're going to insult our intelligence this poorly I don't fucking see how they think I can make $55 bucks to buy them a month.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



goham202 said:


> For some reason when guys ripped like that pose, it reminds me of glazed donuts. Is that weird?


:lmao

Now it's all I can see.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> It keeps getting better. Dax, sulfur 8 and baby oil mix right there.
> Fuckery.


 :lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Firallon said:


> This. Raw. Is. Going...To...Suck...


Did you expect anything else?


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This storyline makes no sense. This is going to suck monkey balls.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AmWolves10 said:


> Are the announcers going to bring up the fact that Cena has defeated Big show 29304234 times and he wont be facing any credible challenge at this ppv?


Nah, it'll be "Cena's toughest challenge to date".


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

cena wrestling in the same spot punk and bryan were in last week the second QR of the show
we will see if he will lose viewers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

If coffee mug wasn't such a loyal guy he would be Cena's lawyer to help with his divorce, then pull a swerve and steal Cena's ex-wife.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> haha Cena is 100% cheered again, WWE have FINALLY eliminated all of his boos. LOL @ everyone that thought he'd always get booed.


lol, keep thinking that. It's been happening for 7 years, it's never going away permanently.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Otunga looks like a glazed donut.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Promoetheus is going to be amazing. Michael Fassbender weirds me the fuck out ever since I watched Shame.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So, why exactly is The Big Show feuding with Cena again?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's 2012 and we got Big Show main eventing PPV's, dark times indeed.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> haha Cena is 100% cheered again, WWE have FINALLY eliminated all of his boos. LOL @ everyone that thought he'd always get booed.


Of course they did. They have the technology.



Firallon said:


> This. Raw. Is. Going...To...Suck...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Big Show cut an awesome promo.


Your British?

Bah Gawd.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Just so it's clear: Big Show could have been hired in a non-superstar role and been allowed to interfere.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Otunga looks like a glazed donut.


Totally what I was like. Everytime he hits that pose, I see glazed donuts.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I actually don't think this Show/Laurinaitis/Cena thing is as illogical as everyone else is saying.

But then again, I completely zoned out during that promo.

Also, I'm drunk.

Okay, never mind.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



goham202 said:


> For some reason when guys ripped like that pose, it reminds me of glazed donuts. Is that weird?


either a burnt donut or chocolate donut in otungas case


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So why does Big Show hate John Cena?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Orton and Otunga must have lifetime supplies of the baby oil.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TJTheGr81 said:


> lol, keep thinking that. It's been happening for 7 years, it's never going away permanently.


Ya 7 years, but since Extreme Rules he hasnt gotten any boos, and certainly haven't heard any ''Cena sucks'' chants in a LONG TIME


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Cena this is your chance to hire Otunga as your Lawyer for the divorce.


This


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Haven't we seen this match like 20 times? 

The only way they could change it up would be if Cena lost.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Trifektah said:


> Promoetheus is going to be amazing.


I know right? Alien is my favorite movie of all time, I get so fuckin' pumped whenever I see the commercial I start flexing like David Glazed Donut Otunga


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Eve looks amazing!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That Dax mix makes him harder to catch. Extra slippery!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena smash!


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Otunga got some nice breasts.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Terrible promo work by everyone.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This match is made of epic proportions.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I don't get the whole baby oil thing. Don't know why so many guys use it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ugh....John Cena needs a vacation.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

let's go Cena chants? really people??


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm still waiting for Otunga vs Orton in a baby oil on a pole match.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*










Rock: So now they're doing a Cena/Big Show feud...

Brock: LOL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

to all the idiots talking bout no Boos. well i just heard Cena Sucks chants lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> haha Cena is 100% cheered again, WWE have FINALLY eliminated all of his boos. LOL @ everyone that thought he'd always get booed.


Forget it, *SVETV988_fan*. It's Richmond.

Ooh, Cena sucks chants.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> haha Cena is 100% cheered again, WWE have FINALLY eliminated all of his boos. LOL @ everyone that thought he'd always get booed.


You hear those chants right now?

You were saying?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES, CENA SUCKS CHANTS!!! PEOPLE DO LIKE JOHNNY (Ace), THEY REALLY REALLY LIKE JOHNNY (Ace)!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

holy shit ROck316ae is European 

MIND BLOWN


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> haha Cena is 100% cheered again, WWE have FINALLY eliminated all of his boos. LOL @ everyone that thought he'd always get booed.


CENA SUCKS chants! YES! YES! YES!

And New Jersey will own his ass at No Way Out. That's some east coasters that hate Cena.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wish Eve was around during the AE, better chance of seeing her in Playboy.

And kill all those Cena Sucks chants. You want the guy to change, remain silent during his presence and change the channel. The more attention you give him, the longer he remains the same.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

David Otunga was actually born white, he just wears that much baby oil in the sun.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> If coffee mug wasn't such a loyal guy he would be Cena's lawyer to help with his divorce, then pull a swerve and steal Cena's ex-wife.


:russo:russo:russo


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

just end this match before the next commercial break


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Otunga buried but atleast he's still got that mug


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

True Fact: Johnny Ace lasts longer in the STF than a majority of hte roster


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

For a jobber, Otunga has had many encounters with Cena and even won a tag title with him...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena rape face


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol that weak STF. Looks so fake.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yay!

EDIT: aw.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

i fucking love this....stables are finally being thought about again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hawkins yas


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WAIT. WHAT. FUCK. YES. MOTHERFUCK YES.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And so Johnny Ace can last longer in the STF then Otunga. Alright then.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

FINALLY, BLACK CENA VS REAL CENA


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

fuck yes Hawkins,Rex,Young and O'Neil...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LMAO


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Team Light Green and Hot Pink are attacking Cena!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*AGAIN!?!?!?*


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is fucking retarded.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

NXT tag teams getting dat screentime!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The first two segments showcasing the WWE champion like they should...oh wait.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Finally something cool happens........ughghghghg Sheamus!?!?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

DAMN, Johnny has him a squad and thank God for Sheamus.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

REKS AND HAWKINS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jesus, King. What did Tung ever do to you?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm kind of enjoying raw, what's with all the bitching?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

NXT ATTACK


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

2 vs. 4 that seems fair


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Sheamus is going to get fired!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What the fuck. Is. Going on.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

god they try so hard to put sheamus over but he just sucks


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Surely sheamus should be terminated?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh Johnny got himself a JOB Squad.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk better not come out and help Cena


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This shit fucking sucks.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Reks and Hawkins make it on Raw!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fella's in trouble.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Let's bury the two rising heel tag teams! SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> The first two segments showcasing the WWE champion like they should...oh wait.


When are you gonna let that slide?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh for Fuck sake. Nexus Version 2.0


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That fucking STF sucked was there any pressure at all.


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

sheamus just lost his title ... sigh..


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Borias said:


> I'm still waiting for Otunga vs Orton in a baby oil on a pole match.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fuck u sheamus u ass kisser.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What the hell?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

New Spirit Squad incoming?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Job squad getting absolutely destroyed by Cena and Sheamus


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Okay so... Nexus part 2. Fine. But Sheamus is equal to what... Austin in terms of brawl?

And Cena angry means nobody can move when they're on his shoulders and the STF isn't applied correctly.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Aw, it's adorable when jobbers get T.V. time.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And that's all we will see of the tag division this week, folks.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

oh, look, the two biggest no-sellers in the E just cleaned house...how shocking


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Great here's the ginger Cena.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wow we actually get to see new superstars for once.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LMAO The ''Lets go Cena'' chants FAR outweighed the ''Cena sucks'' chants. Face it, Cena is MAD over again! Some people have such a hard time accepting reality


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

DAMN he had on The Hart Foundation colors I was like WTF


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I thought it was the Hart Foundation...then I forgot that it wasn't the 90s anymore. Fuck.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

oh good ...its the JWO...Johnny World Order...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

More John Cena. Yay.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WTF? Lmao, Oh my Cena being shown twice tonight. Just imagine the three hour raw


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I am also baked, so that's probably why im enjoying raw.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL, Dang!

That was turning into a NXT beating!

And Be a freakin' Star, Sheamus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yeah! Random Matches FTW!!!


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

this is fucking 2009 level bad.

I thought WWE was on the right track up to Extreme Rules but now it's just fucking terrible.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Johnny represetin right derr boy


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

man sheamus you suck


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

God damnit. A tag team main event match. Why am I even watching this crap?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

First time ever? they did this shit to DX on RAW in 2006...


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Havn't seen a lumberjack match in a while. Hopefully its enjoyable


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SP103 said:


> Oh for Fuck sake. Nexus Version 2.0


Nah, they already did that. This is V-3.0


I feel like there should be a Matt Hardy reference in there somewhere....


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

FIRE SHEAMUS


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WILFORD BRIMLEY NAMEDROP. HE IS OVER


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Where they cheering for Cena and Sheamus or Eve's ass?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I want a people power shirt


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



superuser1 said:


> man sheamus you suck


this


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

oh no the odds are against Cena...again


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

If Cena and Sheamus win that, it's complete bullshit.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LMFAO at Lawler's Wilford Brimley joke :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

fuck that guy in pink and black

Thought it was Bret


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao can't get enought of dat hoveround


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> When are you gonna let that slide?


When they stop doing shit like this.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So... "grab partner from rope since he's outside the ring".

I see.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

New stable in the works me thinks.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Sheamus appearing to promote his new shirt, NOW AVALIABLE ON WWESHOP.COM!

Holy shit, I'd always wanted a Handicap Lumberjack match. No seriously, sounds awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This crowd is like fucking sesame street meets kittens. Fucking awful.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The three will be Big Show, Lord Tensai, and Jericho. So obvious.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

OMG. Why didn't he save him a few weeks back when Johnny was doing him over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

OMG! Punk & Bryan are getting promos now?! Yay! Good!!!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

bryan calling out punk? is that gonna close the show? lol...


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> this is fucking 2009 level bad.
> 
> I thought WWE was on the right track up to Extreme Rules but now it's just fucking terrible.


This


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Finally a promo between Punk and Bryan. Let's hope this feud goes on to SummerSlam


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wow we're actually going to get a Bryan/Punk segment!?!??!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ffs I hope this means something good for Curt Hawkins.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Brye said:


> Let's bury the two rising heel tag teams! SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA.


The WWE loves doing this for some reason. They have this weird "win one this week, lose one next week" mentality.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm calling it right now, a Big Show interference


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES!! Danial Bryan and CM Punk promo! Finally a reason to watch this show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BRYAN TO CUT A PROMO ON PUNK???????????? YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

omfg punk bryan promo finally.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> Nah, they already did that. This is V-3.0
> 
> 
> I feel like there should be a Matt Hardy reference in there somewhere....


It's like the Matrix sequels. Better to forget them.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Daniel Bryan ready to carry the show on his back...FINALLY. Put the mic back in his hand


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Good to see the job squad getting some TV time


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Okay wait. Big Johnny said anyone that touches him will be terminated and Sheamus shoved him. WTF?! Why isn't Sheamus fired!? NOOO!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I guarantee Tensai will be in this main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> I thought it was the Hart Foundation...then I forgot that it wasn't the 90s anymore. Fuck.


I thought it was the Hart Dynasty, then realized DH Smith isn't with the company anymore, and Tyson Kidd is doing god know's what.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

There shouldn't be any confusion when Punk tapped immediately after the 3 count...and they instantly played his music.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> I thought it was the Hart Foundation...then I forgot that it wasn't the 90s anymore. Fuck.


Fat Jim Neidhart probably would have put up more of a fight then either of them.

At least it wasn't a 2-on-4 handicap tag where Sheamus & Cena run over those guys at the end.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> LMAO The ''Lets go Cena'' chants FAR outweighed the ''Cena sucks'' chants. Face it, Cena is MAD over again! Some people have such a hard time accepting reality


We reject that reality.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

When will things get better? Can't believe I'm missing the series finale of House for this bullshit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Shit, Rock316AE is a rent boy fan.

DAMN


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This crowd is in Richmond, what did any of you guys expect? They're worse then Virginia for gosh sakes.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> When they stop doing shit like this.


I'm sorry, but John Cena is a star and a draw, Punk is not yet. Punk gets built while people are enticed to watch with John Cena as the main attraction, that's how it has to be before Punk is established as a star. (If he ever will be)


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



PacoAwesome said:


> Okay wait. Big Johnny said anyone that touches him will be terminated and Sheamus shoved him. WTF?! Why isn't Sheamus fired!? NOOO!!!


EXACTLY.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I thought one of those guys were Tyson Kidd


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So let's see: we see the replay, Punk clearly wins... and people are confused?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk/Bryan segment. Yaaay. If they get length, this feud is finally in motion.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



PacoAwesome said:


> Okay wait. Big Johnny said anyone that touches him will be terminated and Sheamus shoved him. WTF?! Why isn't Sheamus fired!? NOOO!!!


Because Sheamus can do no wrong. :no:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I always love when they say "young" superstars, when they aren't.

Darren Young 32
Titus O'Nel 35
Tyler Reks 33

Regardless, it's always nice to see TV Time being switched around to other guys. Hopefully Hawkins can break out of the pack from these guys, if they are in fact getting a little push.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Show is the only good thing about this horrendous product today. LOL they want 3 HOURS!! can't wait for the 3 hours breakdowns in September. 2.5-2.9, peak, 3.1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I want to see AJ tonight and i want to see her knock either daniel bryan or punk out then put one of them through a table


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> This crowd is in *Richmond*, what did any of you guys expect? They're worse then *Virginia* for gosh sakes.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Batista to return and begin a feud with Sheamus for the World title! :batista4


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> This crowd is in Richmond, what did any of you guys expect? They're worse then Virginia for gosh sakes.


Richmond is in Virginia.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I don't get it. For years now, corrupt authority figures have been forcing superstars into all sorts of handicap matches, triple threat matches, etc., etc., etc. Tonithg it's a 2 on 3 tag lumberjack tag match Lol, how dastardly!

If Laurinitus has so much power and he hates Cena so much, put him in a god damn 7 on 1 no disqualification handicap match with no tags and everyone is allowed to be in the ring at the same time. Put that motherfucker to work.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> This crowd is in Richmond, what did any of you guys expect? They're worse then Virginia for gosh sakes.


Richmond is in Virginia.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> This crowd is in Richmond, what did any of you guys expect? They're worse then Virginia for gosh sakes.


Richmond is worse than its state?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SummerLove said:


> Richmond is in Virginia.


hahahaha i think he got confused.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Off topic but I saw that some people were saying Batista may return tonight? Is that speculation or will it actually happen?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm lost for words, because the WWE is so bad right now, but idk why I still watch


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



attitudEra said:


> bryan calling out punk? is that gonna close the show? lol...


I think the Handicap Lumberjack match is go to be the main event.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> This crowd is in Richmond, what did any of you guys expect? They're worse then Virginia for gosh sakes.






SummerLove said:


> Richmond is in Virginia.


XD!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena and Sheamus to face Batista, Brock Lesnar AND STING. Still wouldn't save the fucking show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



> -- WWE developmental wrestler Dean Ambrose beat Alex Riley in a dark match before Monday's Raw SuperShow in Richmond, Virginia. Prior to the match, Ambrose cut a promo vowing that a dark storm cloud would soon cover the WWE Universe.


He did Johnny


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Show is the only good thing about this horrendous product today. LOL they want 3 HOURS!! can't wait for the 3 hours breakdowns in September. 2.5-2.9, peak, 3.1


This is the fucking stupidest comment I've ever read. Punk/DB are more entertaining than Big Show. Hell, I rather see an hour long ADR promo instead of a 10 second Big Show appearance. He wore out his welcome after Brock left in 2004.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JobbyJobberson said:


> I don't get it. For years now, corrupt authority figures have been forcing superstars into all sorts of handicap matches, triple threat matches, etc., etc., etc. Tonithg it's a 2 on 3 tag lumberjack tag match Lol, how dastardly!
> 
> If Laurinitus has so much power and he hates Cena so much, put him in a god damn 7 on 1 no disqualification handicap match with no tags and everyone is allowed to be in the ring at the same time. Put that motherfucker to work.


But a good villain always gives a chance to overcome the odds.

After all, Cena is all abour rising above the hate. 7 men is too much hate. But three men is enough, two hands and a... well, work that one out yourself.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Batista to return and begin a feud with Sheamus for the World title! :batista4


OH GOD PLEASE NO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ricardo fuck yea!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ugh, Santino's seriously gotta go.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Naturally the PPV was more socially active than Game of Thrones, because people sit down and watch the show without constantly posting during it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

loling @ those facts. Who gives a shit if OTL was more socially active


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



brandiexoxo said:


> Off topic but I saw that some people were saying Batista may return tonight? Is that speculation or will it actually happen?


Its a running gag here.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WWE, of course OTL was more "socially active" than _Mad Men_. AMC doesn't encourage tweeting during its shows.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

"Socially active", let's see how active he was on PPV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> I'm sorry, but John Cena is a star and a draw, Punk is not yet. Punk gets built while people are enticed to watch with John Cena as the main attraction, that's how it has to be before Punk is established as a star. (If he ever will be)


Then it's time to take the title off of him. They don't give a shit that he's champion therefore the program surrounding the champion is suffering and not getting much air time. How much build is he getting when not much of a fuck is given to him? What's the point?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> This crowd is in *Richmond*, what did any of you guys expect? They're *worse then Virginia* for gosh sakes.


wut?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why is there "controversy" over if CM Punk tapped before Bryan was pinned? There was a clear fucking difference, even kayfabe wise.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I liked Santino when he didn't win matches. Now that he does, he pisses me off


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino/Ricardo = Feud of the Year. Book it now.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino/Ricardo feud.


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino fuck off. 
I WANT RICARDO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yeah! Lets make fun of people who sound funny and look different!!! 

BE A STAR!!!!


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Dat Ricardo swag


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ahhh Ricardo.. You gotta love that smug look. It's like he's saying with his eyes:
"I sell drugs at the Middle School and I'm currently fucking your daughter".


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

HAHAHAH I just love Santino, Comedic genius!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Really Santino? You can't fucking understand a man picking Spanish?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Not sure whether I'm excited or terrified at the idea of a Santino/ADR feud.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

How dare you Santino Ricardo is one of the best announcers in history


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I like when Santino talks, he should totally narrate a movie or an audiobook.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why is WWE wasting time on rolling R's? This has to be Vince.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

haha these two are fucking gold


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

looks like it'll be a terrible Raw. we got Santino wasting time


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kill all of them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What the hell is going on?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

CHEWBACCA :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I LOVE THIS SEGMENT


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fail comedy right now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WTF.... This is hilarious!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

More comendy


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That was somewhat funny


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL I fucking love santino.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

What the fuck? :lol

And how devastating was that Cobra. It hit Ricardo's chest ffs.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh my god.. only reason this segment is ok is because Ricardo's out there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> Not sure whether I'm excited or terrified at the idea of a Santino/ADR feud.


Deep Hurting!


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Is this real life?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino is a fucking bully


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

orton please rko santino i'd mark


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

....I don't even. :lmao
Fuckery.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I thought Santino got his own show? Shouldn't this dumb cunt be gone out of TV?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao This is pretty funny.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Never get tired of hearing Del Rio's theme..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why did Ricardo just stand there and take that finisher?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

DEFEND YOUR BELT ASSWIPE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino, the Spanish Language and the Italian Language are VERY similar, and the Spanish alphabet has a Double R that specifically calls for it to be rolled. 

Your insults were baseless.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hahahaha you're scared, it's not-a real cobra it's my hand in a snake costume!

Oh god, Santino should totally be Del Rio's announcer through out this fued.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Piss off santino


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ADR vs Orton? Hopefully I don't fall asleep watching this match and miss the rest of RAW.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is difficult to watch. Holy fuck at this company.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is the type of stuff we'll have to deal with with that extra hour... <_<


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This shit is stupid.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

But yeah, three hour Raw will be better.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

who writes this crap?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That was fucking awesome. THAT is comedy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



abrown0718 said:


>


I'm with Harvey on this one.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

When i go to Raw in Vegas it better be better then this shit


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino is hilario.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The legend of Raw continues to be a shell of their former self. That's what you mean, Cole.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*LONGEST RUNNING WEEKLY EPISODIC PROGRAM FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Longer doesn't equal better, WWE...

AMIRITE LADIES?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino killed the crowd :/


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

One thing can be said about Gunsmoke: They never had a fuckin' stupid Dubstep song in a Gunsmoke commercial


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

new era? but we just got into the people power era


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The comments here are making me LMAO:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Hajduk1911 said:


> who writes this crap?


The cheapest writers money can buy


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I liked that RAW1000 logo


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WOW 3 HOURS OF THIS SHIT? NTY


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Seriously, can we fucking sue WWE to shut the retarded lies up about the "records" it broke. It's worse than the Twitter shit.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Shooting themselves in the foot with three hours of Raw


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Obviously, RAW airs once a week for 19 years now. Every other show has an off season. No surprise that RAW has had more episodes. And out of 1,000, I'm willing to bet 790 have been/will be horrible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Three hours of tomfoolery every single week. Christmas.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

1000 episodes.. only you forgot to mention that over 3/4's of them are filler.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ADR's car tonight is fucking SWEET.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

three hour RAWs will be tough to watch with this current creative team


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wonder how Del Rio would be as a face.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TripleG said:


> Santino, the Spanish Language and the Italian Language are VERY similar, and the Spanish alphabet has a Double R that specifically calls for it to be rolled.
> 
> Your insults were baseless.


......Santino is from Canada.....


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

No reaction at all for Del Rio.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TripleG said:


> Santino, the Spanish Language and the Italian Language are VERY similar, and the Spanish alphabet has a Double R that specifically calls for it to be rolled.
> 
> Your insults were baseless.


I'm pretty sure that was the point. He mocked his accent (Santino also has a silly accent) and his eyebrows (Santino has a unibrow)


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Very nice car Del Rio drove out with.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

My bad on confusing the american states , not to familiar with the U.S., but nonetheless, Richmond VA. sucks balls.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh my god Santino :lmao


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

DONG


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

just when they had me believing they were getting edgy again... what a piece of crap.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



abrown0718 said:


>


Oddly enough, I think he resembles Del Rio a lot.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Show is the only good thing about this horrendous product today. LOL they want 3 HOURS!! can't wait for the 3 hours breakdowns in September. 2.5-2.9, peak, 3.1


3.1? How generous of you.

The Big Show promo was actually good. I felt legit intensity. The way he screamed "How Dare You!" or "Look at me!" They're easy devices for trying to inject some emotion in because you feel its serious. That's what people would actually SAY during an intense argument when they're pissed. And it makes sense, too-its very old school heel turn. Something happens to the babyface and they feel under appreciated or that the fans have done something to slight them, so they turn and try to put the onus of their actions on the fans. Its a pretty classic agenda, and I like how its worked so far with Show. He was fired, and he sold out because he blamed the fans, whom he feels he gave so much for, turned on him by not sticking beside him.

Cena, on the other hand...what exactly do they see in this guy? More shitty impressions, lame jokes, he came across as a 10 year old who just got in trouble with mom, and he can't swear or get really angry, so he's just stammering because he's frustrated, so he tries to sound adult by using borderline bad language, like saying "what the hell" or "God dangit!" It was so juvenile and lame.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Just when you thought wwe was improving raw now is getting worse then 2007-2009 that was literally impossible! Well done vince you creative genius!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So, what was the point of that for storyline purposes? Maybe ADR/Santino US title feud?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

what was the point of that but to only kill 5 minutes

AND THEY WANT TO DO 3HRS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



MillionDollarProns said:


> One thing can be said about Gunsmoke: They never had a fuckin' stupid Dubstep song in a Gunsmoke commercial


*:lmao so true!

There wasn't a bad episode of Gunsmoke either. :*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I heard an Undertaker GONG.



WHAT HAPPENED? WHAT DID I MISS?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Alboreto vs Boreton

I love RAW!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

To hell with this crap, I'm off to get some sleep. But did I hear the gong from Taker's theme as soon as they cut to commercial? ZOMG!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Apparently WWE did not get the memo that dubstep isn't cool anymore.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AmWolves10 said:


> Santino killed the crowd :/


Well you can't blame him. For as awesome as Santino is, he's no John Cena. I don't think ANYONE on the roster will get a bigger pop than him tonight, and that includes Bryan and Punk!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TJTheGr81 said:


> That was fucking awesome. THAT is comedy.


In the same way that Two and a Half Men and Dane Cook stand-up shows are "technically" comedy.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> Longer doesn't equal better, WWE...
> 
> AMIRITE LADIES?


Your name certainly sums up this particular episode nicely.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> So, what was the point of that for storyline purposes? Maybe ADR/Santino US title feud?


Wouldn't mind seeing the US title on Del Rio.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yeah, ADR is basically irrelevant. How do you go from a World Title match to a US Title match the very next night? Will be even dumber if he wins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JStoner said:


> ......Santino is from Canada.....


There are Italians in Canada. Hispanics too.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

RAW has been bad (real bad at times) since the Monday after Extreme Rules when Cena flipped the script and said he was fine and not injured.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Stop it King, you, like all of us knows that it's just another hour you need to sit there and pretend to enjoy. 

The commercial showed Orton and Cena, the two biggest stars in the business. I can't believe I'm saying it, but I would love to see another Orton/Cena program at this point.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino needs to lose the US Title ASAP


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Well you can't blame him. For as awesome as Santino, he's no John Cena. I don't think ANYONE on the roster will get a bigger pop than him tonight, and that includes Bryan and Punk!


You are seriously sad.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

IT'S STING!!!!1111


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> I heard an Undertaker GONG.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED? WHAT DID I MISS?


Nothing, they do it randomly before breaks.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Borias said:


> I wonder how Del Rio would be as a face.


Free tacos!



psx71 said:


> I heard an Undertaker GONG.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED? WHAT DID I MISS?




WWE.com video vualt commercial


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

look like ADR go to feud with Santino.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I really hate Big Show. He ruined my night. Can't wait till Kofi shows up. That should make me feel better.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino is hilarious. That segment was great.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> Apparently WWE did not get the memo that dubstep isn't cool anymore.


WWE only gets into trends months (sometimes years) after the fact. Can't wait til Vince learns about Tumblr.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Stop it King, you, like all of us knows that it's just another hour you need to sit there and pretend to enjoy.
> 
> The commercial showed Orton and Cena, the two biggest stars in the business. I can't believe I'm saying it, but I would love to see another Orton/Cena program at this point.


God no! They have no chemistry with each other in the ring or on the mic.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What else could I have done with life other than spending 2000 hours+ watching Raw #1000epsds #84days


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Is the Lakers game better than this? I'll switch off when the Cena match comes on


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I can't seem to find my pride...

Oh I'm watching WWE.


----------



## sampuds (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

@TheDeanAmbrose

"Hungry. Angry. Violent."


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This show needs more EVE.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

i hate the argos ads


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Randy Orton Vs The Mexican Randy Orton


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

1000 episodes but they have been saving all the good shit for this new 3 hour era.. you dumbasses..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> There are Italians in Canada. Hispanics too.


Lies! Only white people and Asians live in Canada.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> No reaction at all for Del Rio.


Maybe they should throw a few more world titles on him see if people finally care enough to boo him. :artest2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I think a 3 hour RAW might be better. It's rather big roster and with 3 hours, more guys can get airtime. Don't knock it till it happens.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Hajduk1911 said:


> who writes this crap?












Santino's walk will always get a legit laugh out of me, though.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fuck do I miss the hell out of Taker


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Lies! Only white people and Asians live in Canada.


What's Canada?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cole forgets to mention that RAW has had more shitty episodes than any other show as well. The last couple of weeks (and possibly tonights) are pure examples of crap shows. They sure are not improving after the Santino and Ricardo thing that just happened either.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Well you can't blame him. For as awesome as Santino is, he's no John Cena. I don't think ANYONE on the roster will get a bigger pop than him tonight, and that includes Bryan and Punk!


You're trying too hard.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Fire at Heart said:


> Just when you thought wwe was improving raw now is getting worse then 2007-2009 that was literally impossible! Well done vince you creative genius!!


So I'm assuming you didn't watch 2009. You know, when we had a 20+ minute guest host segment every week, celebrities in the main event, Orton, Cena and HHH fueding to fucking eternity over the title, absolutely 0 new stars, that was freaking great stuff. Beleive me, there's a lot to be improved in today's product, but this is like the attitude era compared to 2009.

Don't people realise? This is ALWAYS the down time until July. At least we got a decent PPV this year.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Lies! Only white people and Asians live in Canada.


And the gingers. They gingers moved from Ireland to Newfoundland.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Brye said:


> God no! They have no chemistry with each other in the ring or on the mic.


They had some great matches...Besides I want to see it mainly so we can finally get a real star power feud with full time workers.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Is this a triple threat?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cole looked as thrilled as he possibly could while thinking "Fuck me i have to sit through another hour of this every week, as well as smackdown! Maybe there looking for a new correspondent in iraq"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



StraightEdged said:


> This show needs more EVE.


If only


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Brye said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing the US title on Del Rio.


co-sign


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

when the hell did orton become this over again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

They don't even know what to call Orton. One week he's called The Viper, next week he's called the Apex Predator.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

How is Orton vs Del Rio for the no.1 contender not the main event? How?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NathWFC said:


> You are seriously sad.


Oh no my friend, I am just a realist. For YEARS I had to endure Cena haters wrongfully boo him for no reason, and now I think it's poetic justice that us TRUE Cena fans can shove it in your faces that the hate has been drowned out! Rise above the hate, words to live by. The cream ALWAYS rises to the top!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



sampuds said:


> @TheDeanAmbrose
> 
> "Hungry. Angry. Violent."


As incredibly excited as I am about Ambrose, I see no way they'll do him justice. This Raw is almost an hour in, and absolutely nothing good or interesting or funny or entertaining has happened. At all.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AustinRock2288 said:


> What's Canada?


What's this all A Boot?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Here comes the 2nd biggest star in the business!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Would it kill Randy to move to the ring faster than a slow crawl?


----------



## lek42 (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big show hired sat, he interfered with the match, automatically john l. Fired. The powers that be better get rid of big Johnny before someone who hates him outside of the ring does.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Now you bring up logic Lawler 30 min. after the fact.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Whoops they almost went five minutes without mentioning Twitter


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn, Rock I really miss you lol. You too Austin. You too Taker.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Anything interesting that ever happens is usually at 10 or end of Raw.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

meh, these two boring guys *click*


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> Is the Lakers game better than this? I'll switch off when the Cena match comes on


Not on yet.



StraightEdged said:


> This show needs more EVE.


XD!! By the way good job changing your avatar and sig back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL at Cole & Lawler addressing plot holes.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Shows how much attention I'm paying to the show. I thought Santino was facing ADR.

Notice how Cole said Big Show was resigned this morning.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LMAO even J.R is even poking holes in it -.-


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Oh no my friend, I am just a realist. For YEARS I had to endure Cena haters wrongfully boo him for no reason, and now I think it's poetic justice that us TRUE Cena fans can shove it in your faces once in a while that the hate has been drowned out! Rise above the hate, words to live by. The cream ALWAYS rises to the top!


Apparently for you that's not the only thing rising to the top when you watch Cena.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Here comes the 2nd biggest star in the business!!!!!


And the most over wrestler in all the demos. 

Pop of the night just like at OTL.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn. Orton looking smaller by the week.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Oh no my friend, I am just a realist. For YEARS I had to endure Cena haters wrongfully boo him for no reason, and now I think it's poetic justice that us TRUE Cena fans can shove it in your faces that the hate has been drowned out! Rise above the hate, words to live by. The cream ALWAYS rises to the top!


Lol, wrongfully boo him for no reason? Deluded, starry eyed fanboy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yeah, lets just paper over that plot hole.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Can I get a link to a stream? Not Justin .tv


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lulz WWE trying to cover their asses after the fact :lmao


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> They don't even know what to call Orton. One week he's called The Viper, next week he's called the Apex Predator.


Because he's both? He can both be an apex predator since a viper is one.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> They don't even know what to call Orton. One week he's called The Viper, next week he's called the Apex Predator.


They could be honest and call him:

Randy "We have nothing for you so we're gonna let you rot on Smackdown wrestling in throwaway matches for worthless titles" Orton


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This match better be good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

@theDeanAmbrose 



> Done with this s**t. Done with guys like Orton hogging the spotlight #NextWeek #Revolution


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cole just had to save the writers asses there.. 

Social Media gets Creative by the nutsack. #FailBoat


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Did Cole just save Jerry Lawler?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Johnny loves making the "verbal agreements"


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LoL @ them "explaining" how Show wasn't fired for interference at the ppv. Wonder how many comments they had to read on twitter before they realized they fucked up thier own angle....again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> They had some great matches...Besides I want to see it mainly so we can finally get a real star power feud with full time workers.


Their '07 series was meh, '08 series was good (NWO '08 was real good) but the '09 stuff was horrible, imo.

I don't think I'd care for it unless they really changed it up.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> They don't even know what to call Orton. One week he's called The Viper, next week he's called the Apex Predator.


'Apex' - the tip of the spire of the shell of a gastropod.

Awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I don't know about you guys but don't you get tired of seeing Del Rio work on a guys arm in EVERY MATCH?????


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

A Smackdown Match! On Raw! 

WWE: Brands Matter!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> They don't even know what to call Orton. One week he's called The Viper, next week he's called the Apex Predator.


What is an "apex predator"? I've always wondered.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Punked Up said:


> So I'm assuming you didn't watch 2009. You know, when we had a 20+ minute guest host segment every week, celebrities in the main event, Orton, Cena and HHH fueding to fucking eternity over the title, absolutely 0 new stars, that was freaking great stuff. Beleive me, there's a lot to be improved in today's product, but this is like the attitude era compared to 2009.
> 
> Don't people realise? This is ALWAYS the down time until July. At least we got a decent PPV this year.



Christ when you put it all in one post like that it really makes me realize how good we have it now........that's sad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Whoops almost went two minutes with mentioning Twitter


----------



## Jaxonya (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ADR getting the US title would make sense.. they had better damn well know that they have to now build a legit US/IC division..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

They just had a commercial break ffs..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

They just had a break ffs!

They take the piss with these ad breaks


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wish ADR would botch so Orton can complain and we see ADR debut at Slammiversary.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Oh no my friend, I am just a realist. For YEARS I had to endure Cena haters *wrongfully boo him for no reason*, and now I think it's poetic justice that us TRUE Cena fans can shove it in your faces that the hate has been drowned out! Rise above the hate, words to live by. The cream ALWAYS rises to the top!


Que?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's fucking disgusting that Orton is a 9 time World Champion. Not saying he doesn't deserve title reigns but these ridiculous title reign numbers are...ridiculous.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> @theDeanAmbrose


:mark:


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> What is an "apex predator"? I've always wondered.


It's a predator without any predators of its own.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

yay commercials best thing about RAW


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> What is an "apex predator"? I've always wondered.


In nature, its the top predator in an enviroment.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

2/10 raw so far.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

A commercial break already!!?!?!!?!

WTF IS GOING ON!!??!?

They came on just long enough to talk about fucking Twitter and then cut to a commercial, give me a break


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



KO Bossy said:


> 3.1? How generous of you.
> 
> The Big Show promo was actually good. I felt legit intensity. The way he screamed "How Dare You!" or "Look at me!" They're easy devices for trying to inject some emotion in because you feel its serious. That's what people would actually SAY during an intense argument when they're pissed. And it makes sense, too-its very old school heel turn. Something happens to the babyface and they feel under appreciated or that the fans have done something to slight them, so they turn and try to put the onus of their actions on the fans. Its a pretty classic agenda, and I like how its worked so far with Show. He was fired, and he sold out because he blamed the fans, whom he feels he gave so much for, turned on him by not sticking beside him.
> 
> Cena, on the other hand...what exactly do they see in this guy? More shitty impressions, lame jokes, he came across as a 10 year old who just got in trouble with mom, and he can't swear or get really angry, so he's just stammering because he's frustrated, so he tries to sound adult by using borderline bad language, like saying "what the hell" or "God dangit!" It was so juvenile and lame.


It's true. Show delivered, he really did. Unfortunately this isn't exactly his first heel turn and we are long, long past the point of giving a shit. Not only that, but Show's character was never strong enough or compelling enough to be a main event feature. It's not like he was ever booked as some greatest attraction like Andre was. We've seen him beaten time and time again. No one wants to all of a sudden by him as some major threat to John Cena, because he clearly isn't.

It's sad cause Show was actually really good in that promo. But like I said... too little, too late.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> @theDeanAmbrose


I hope this isn't bullshit.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Here comes the 2nd biggest star in the business!!!!!


On Tv before the second hour segment.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Oh no my friend, I am just a realist. For YEARS I had to endure Cena haters wrongfully boo him for no reason, and now I think it's poetic justice that us TRUE Cena fans can shove it in your faces that the hate has been drowned out! Rise above the hate, words to live by. The cream ALWAYS rises to the top!


Why do I get the feeling you have a life size standee of John Cena in your bed room?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Broken glass, everywhere! People pissing on the stairs you know they just don't care!

Awesome to hear "The Message" in a commercial.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> @theDeanAmbrose
> 
> 
> 
> > Done with this s**t. Done with guys like Orton hogging the spotlight #NextWeek #Revolution


Oh dear God! :mark: Does this confirm it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> What is an "apex predator"? I've always wondered.


It's code for the motherfucker who will slip something in a chick's drink.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm surprised we're not arguing over the definition of "whore" this week during RAW. Progress?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> It's fucking disgusting that Orton is a 9 time World Champion. Not saying he doesn't deserve title reigns but these ridiculous title reign numbers are...ridiculous.


You complaign about Orton's 9, when Edge and Cena have about 12 each?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wait, what excuse did they use about Show not being fired?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NathWFC said:


> Lol, wrongfully boo him for no reason? Deluded, starry eyed fanboy.


LOL a fanboy I might be, but I am no delusional. Cena is awesome, and he is popular. Just face it and move on


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

They'd have been better off not trying to fix the plot holes. Whats done is done, this story is stupid.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> Oh dear God! :mark: Does this confirm it?


t's not on his twitter, either he deleted it or that guys full of shit.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

@theDeanAmbrose


Quote:
Done with this s**t. Done with guys like Orton hogging the spotlight #NextWeek #Revolution 


My body is ready.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I think this match is going to end by DQ or CO.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> LOL a fanboy I might be, but I am no delusional. Cena is awesome, and he is popular. Just face it and move on


He's booed because he's shit. He's shit because he's stale.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> @theDeanAmbrose


Except he didn't say that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This whole Big Show being rehired angle has so many plot holes. The convention that Chyna passed out at didn't have holes this big.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> What is an "apex predator"? I've always wondered.


A man that goes into the wilderness to slay animals, and other forms of humanity in a beastly fashion to FEED HIS KIDS CAUSE HIS KIDS GOTTA EAT TOO.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> What is an "apex predator"? I've always wondered.


"No predators of their own. At the top of their food chain." Wikipedia has a rather helpful article on the subject.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> LOL a fanboy I might be, but I am no delusional. Cena is awesome, and he is popular. Just face it and move on


You got picked on in high school a lot didn't you?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I bet WWE is kicking themselves about giving Brock 5 million for 30 appearances. Thats over 160,000 an appearance. Could have broken down and used that to sign guys who will be there every week and actually help elevate someone not named Cena or Helmsley.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> LOL a fanboy I might be, *but I am not delusional. Cena is awesome*, and he is popular. Just face it and move on


:side:

So now verbal deals are fine in WWE? Because Brock's was nixed pretty quickly by HHH, who I guess has no opinion on this matter.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Oh no my friend, I am just a realist. For YEARS I had to endure Cena haters wrongfully boo him for no reason, and now I think it's poetic justice that us TRUE Cena fans can shove it in your faces that the hate has been drowned out! Rise above the hate, words to live by. The cream ALWAYS rises to the top!


No, he deserve every bit of hate he gets. Not in 2006, but definitely now in 2012 when he's so boring, I just want him gone from the TV screen permanently. And no, the Cena hate will never be gone. Even a shitty crowd such as Richmond brings out "Cena sucks" chants. Just wait till No Way Out when that douchebag gets booed by the New Jersey fans.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Del Rio needs a repackage.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NikkiSixx said:


> I'm surprised we're not arguing over the definition of "whore" this week during RAW. Progress?













Satisfied?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ambrose didn't say that. Don't do shit like that it's annoying as hell.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> It's fucking disgusting that Orton is a 9 time World Champion. Not saying he doesn't deserve title reigns but these ridiculous title reign numbers are...ridiculous.


I couldn't rep you for this so I'll put it here.

Really makes Flair's 16 seem quite insignificant doesn't it? Jack fucking Swagger has held that title for fuck sake.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> What is an "apex predator"? I've always wondered.


An animal at the top of the food chain. Nothing preys on it. Humans are an example of an apex predator. So Randy Orton's gimmick is that he is top guy, he hunts, nobody preys on him or attacks him.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Not enjoying this Raw at all..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I know. I'm just too bored at this RAW. Need something to keep me busy and entertained :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



jblvdx said:


> @theDeanAmbrose
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


He didn't tweet this? Was this a joke?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



goham202 said:


> I wish ADR would botch so Orton can complain and we see ADR debut at Slammiversary.


What's Gilberto Don Quio doing in the Impact Zone, Tazz?!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I think Jerry Lawler is really embarrased and is only doing this, because Mcmahon wants him to


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



jblvdx said:


> @theDeanAmbrose
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NikkiSixx said:


> I'm surprised we're not arguing over the definition of "whore" this week during RAW. Progress?


Nobody doubts me anymore.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NikkiSixx said:


> I'm surprised we're not arguing over the definition of "whore" this week during RAW. Progress?


give it some time


----------



## yes! (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This show sucks just bring bryan out already to own punk show him up for the trash that he is as champ.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> This whole Big Show being rehired angle has so many plot holes. The convention that Chyna passed out at didn't have holes this big.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This match needs a screeching Vickie Guerrero to make it interesting.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BLOOD! Somebody gonna get fired...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> What is an "apex predator"? I've always wondered.


"Apex predators (also known as alpha, super, top- or top-level predators) are predators with no predators of their own, residing at the top of their food chain."


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



StraightEdged said:


> Satisfied?


Wait, thats not Kelly!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Not a fan of Orton's Five Moves of Doom

they look more choreographed than Cena's


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

imagine this for three hours


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Dat Jericho.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ok, maybe not. Surprised at the Jericho involvement.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yas


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yes!! <3


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hey look, Orton won by DQ. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho take your bitch ass back on the road with Fozzy, you Jon Bon Jovi wanna be.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

isnt jericho tired of losing already?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho in the house baby!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Spoiler Alert :

Jericho loses this feud.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thank you, Jericho.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thank you Jericho from saving that bore-fest of a match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho... if you do that Orton is going to have to punt you again


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thank you Jericho! That match was a borefest.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho/Orton feud? Sick. Should produce quality matches and have a follow up to their punt angle in 2010.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Orton/Y2J for NWO? no problem...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> I know. I'm just too bored at this RAW. Need something to keep me busy and entertained :lmao


Can you not do shit like that? Thanks.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

y2j to cut a promo on how Orton took him out.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I Jericho was leaving? :/

No you retared cunt, YOU FUCKING ARE SHIT AT WRESTLING! YOU LOSE OVER AND OVER! YOU ARE NOT THE BEST.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why did Jericho have to cut his hair, you're a rock star after all, why not keep it long?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Does Jericho talk like that during sex? Sounds like he would.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

is Orton gonna punt Jericho out of the WWE universe again?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Crazy Jericho.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Piss off back to Fozzy, Jericho.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thank you Chris!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wrong Cole, MVP was the Franchise Player.

And Jericho is practicing the chorus of his new Fozzy song.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Starting to not even like Jericho anymore......


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho's character never really went anywhere.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho is thousands of times better than Orton. Too bad Jericho would end up putting Orton over.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> He's booed because he's shit. He's shit because he's stale.


Keep telling yourself that. It's a little slice of Christmas everytime he gets cheered now BECAUSE I know that it eats haterz like you inside to know that your hostilities towards the man have backfired! He's not shit, he's the face of WWE and he is a megastar. Shit is NEVER this over. Nice try buddy.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jeircho Orton is going to be a fuckin' boss feud.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao Jericho was sounding a bit like Miz there


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YOU ARE A STUPID, STUPID MAN!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho's rage


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Loving Jericho right now.


----------



## yes! (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

your the best in the world at losing jobber Y 2 jobber loses another feud.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho is losing it....


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I...DROPPED THE SCREW...IN THE TUNA!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I suppose Orton takes Jericho out just like he did last time.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho/Orton feud. Fuck yes.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I can definitely get on board with a Jericho/Orton feud.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho to sing a fozzy song while standing over Orton's lifeless body.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho/Orton should make for some good matches. Give Jericho a win plz.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So now it will be Orton vs Jericho at No Way Out.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol can they put Jericho in a better feud?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Sigh so Jericho is going to put Orton over again and then get punted off the show. Bullshit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

he's getting punted today i bet


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Trifektah said:


> Starting to not even like Jericho anymore......


WWE Writers: We can make you hate anybody


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Keep telling yourself that. It's a little slice of Christmas everytime he gets cheered now BECAUSE I know that it eats haterz like you inside to know that your hostilities towards the man have backfired! He's not shit, he's the face of WWE and he is a megastar. Shit is NEVER this over. Nice try buddy.


Lol "haterz". So kewl.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Keep telling yourself that. It's a little slice of Christmas everytime he gets cheered now BECAUSE I know that it eats haterz like you inside to know that your hostilities towards the man have backfired! He's not shit, he's the face of WWE and he is a megastar. Shit is NEVER this over. Nice try buddy.


Lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Orton and Jericho, yep.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Third time's the charm.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Comical


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Bloodbath said:


> I...DROPPED THE SCREW...IN THE TUNA!


This is an exceptional post.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Bloodbath said:


> I...DROPPED THE SCREW...IN THE TUNA!


lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It'd be hilarious if Orton punted Jericho out of storylines again :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Buy Fozzy's new album, featuring the brand new single "I'm the Best in the World (at What I Do)". Coming soon!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



virus21 said:


> WWE Writers: We can make you hate anybody


And not on purpose!


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is ridiculous. Another retarded feud. Awesome.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AthenaMark said:


> Comical


What is?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Choke2Death said:


> No, he deserve every bit of hate he gets. Not in 2006, but definitely now in 2012 when he's so boring, I just want him gone from the TV screen permanently. And no, the Cena hate will never be gone. Even a shitty crowd such as Richmond brings out "Cena sucks" chants. Just wait till No Way Out when that douchebag gets booed by the New Jersey fans.


Which is weird because Jersey used to love Cena. There was a SD taping after Cena won the WWE title in 2005 and before the show started there was a loud Cena chant according to reports.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So much for me thinking Orton/Fella. Maybe they'll hold that match off until Summerslam.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BLOOD


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ooo, rko is busted open, jericho must have connected with one of those.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Save the show Punk & Bryan.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Daniel Bryan up next to save this terrible show. Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That face. Swoon.
At least the pretty twin got him.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Looks like Del Rio, Wade Barrett & Alex Riley are facing Cena & Sheamus.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So Orton gets Cena's hand me downs with Kane, and then gets Punk's hand me downs with Jericho. Yeah, he's definitely now the third top star.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh great another advert break


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk/Bryan!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

There is no controversy. Bryan got pinned.

This is so stupid


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It'll probably be Ziggler/Swagger/Tensai I bet.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

If AJ doesn't appear tonight...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Here go these 2. I can say that this should be the best segment of the show but I know people here will blow it out of proportion and say it was the best segment of all time.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk/Bryan Promo Time! :mark:


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Judging from those silhouettes their opponents will be Alex Riley, Ziggler and Epico?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Attitude Era Legends will face Cena and Sheamus.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



FearIs4UP said:


> This is an exceptional post.


Except 90% of the posters here are too young to remember that show....


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Marv95 said:


> Which is weird because Jersey used to love Cena. There was a SD taping after Cena won the WWE title in 2005 and before the show started there was a loud Cena chant according to reports.


That was 2005 man, 7 years is a loooooooooooooooooooooooong time


Ill be there at No Way Out, and I'll do my best to boo Cena out of the building


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This will be a great promo coming up but I'm not looking forward to Richmond sitting on their hands, which will most likely happen fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Bloodbath said:


> I...DROPPED THE SCREW...IN THE TUNA!


----------



## yes! (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

midcard champ comes in at hour 2 again when are they gonna take the title of punk worst wwe champ since bob backlund in 1994.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> So much for me thinking Orton/Fella. Maybe they'll hold that match off until Summerslam.


Guess they'll do ADR/Sheamus since between Jericho/Orton, Punk/Bryan and Show/Cena it won't matter much if no one cares about it and Sheamus will get another win under his reign.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Anyone using Sky Go to watch Raw? Mine has just completely fucked out. Every time I reload it it goes back to Lawler saying "Jericho's flipped his lid tonight" and cuts out soon after. What the fuck?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Attitude Era Legends will face Cena and Sheamus.


FUCK YES!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The show is finally gonna pick up NOW!!!!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

















It's about damn TIME....


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

NWO card: Orton vs Y2J, Big Show vs Cena, Layla vs Beth, Rhodes vs Chritian, Tag titles match, Punk vs Bryan, Sheamus vs Del Rio? Sigh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why would you air a Smackdown commercial that asks if Big Johnny got terminated, and if Fella kept the World title when they already said the results on Raw? :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

No Way Out is actually already looking pretty decent.

Punk/Bryan in a rematch, probably a submission match :mark:
Orton/Jericho should be great
Del Rio/Sheamus can actually go together. The short 1 on 1 they had last night was actually really good.
Show/Cena is going to suck, but eehhh, hoping they keep it short and sweet.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Im a real fan of the over the limit theme.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:yes


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fuck, now I don't know how House ended.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES YES YES


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Alright it's Daniel Bryan time


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



yes! said:


> midcard champ comes in at hour 2 again when are they gonna take the title of punk worst wwe champ since bob backlund in 1994.


Yup, once again it's completely 100% Punk's fault that he gets booked like shit.

It's very discouraging to have to read the same stupid shit every week.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Attitude Era Legends will face Cena and Sheamus.


I lol'd.

I was gonna say:










Of course the ICP would have to be there too (sadly no Luna).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

God I hate Virginia fpalm


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fuck the Cena fan with the NO NO NO sign.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So this fued is now "I tapped out after the pin, I won clearly".

"But you tapped! So I should win".

Seriously, they need a fucking miracle to make this slightly decent.


----------



## BlueBaron (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Now it's gonna get good.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Attitude Era Legends will face Cena and Sheamus.


Yes please!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I guess Bryan stopped jumping up and down and doing yes.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Daniel fucking Bryan the real best in the world!!!!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> *Show is the only good thing about this horrendous product today.* LOL they want 3 HOURS!! can't wait for the 3 hours breakdowns in September. 2.5-2.9, peak, 3.1


Cringeworthy statement.

Big Show has always been shit, never amounted to anything more than a convincing monster heel in the A.E and R.A eras. Useless since 2006.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This sounds like Christian crying vs Orton


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> So this fued is now "I tapped out after the pin, I won clearly".
> 
> "But you tapped! So I should win".
> 
> Seriously, they need a fucking miracle to make this slightly decent.


Luckily it's Daniel Bryan and CM Punk so there's your miracle.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

TAP TAP TAP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck the Cena fan with the NO NO NO sign.


Probably is a legit virgin.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



KO Bossy said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> I was gonna say:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry on the Behalf of VA lol.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



KO Bossy said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> I was gonna say:
> 
> ...


That would be amazing. Main Event Match of the Year material right there!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

TAP! TAP! TAP! TAP! :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

_*Senseless Moments in WWE Creative 5/21/12 :*_

Kayfabe wise, Big Show was signed back to help Big Johnny defeat Cena (are we right to assume that? Regardless..) Show did help Big Johnny defeat Cena in the match. The following night Big Show is _*still*_ mad at John Cena for some reason and a match between the two is booked for the next PPV. Why?

Kayfabe wise, Sheamus defended his championship in a fatal way match against Orton, Jericho and Del Rio. He pinned Jericho to win. The following night Jericho is pissed off at....*Orton*. Why?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

OMG fire Bryan, fire Punk, fire the creative team, shoot Vince, sell company and get a decent company going.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This angle is stupid, we all know Punk tapped well after the 3 count. I love Bryan and Punk though, and look forward to more matches.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck the Cena fan with the NO NO NO sign.


Yeah, fuck that guy! Also I love Q&A with Daniel Bryan time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

yes


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

sooooooo they're going with Bryan just ignores the 3 count?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL at the crowd chanting No.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What is this 'No' nonsense?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Bryan isn't the best mic worker, but I don't get how people say he's terrible.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*
























Preach on!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fucking Lawler. That is NOT unanimous. You fucking moron.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



KO Bossy said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> I was gonna say:
> 
> ...


Or no Golga. He died in 2006, I believe.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol D-Bryan with this yes stuff. Watch how people are going to start hating it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

He tapped after the fact..... 
Unless they're going with the delusional Bryan angle, which will work, this shit makes no sense.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> Luckily it's Daniel Bryan and CM Punk so there's your miracle.


The miracle of "Punk taps out after the count, I should have won"? Yeah creative can't write for these two at all.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Man, everyone on this show is suffering from roid rage or some shit :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

how do people say bryan is bad on the mic? idk are u deaf


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

D Bryan the person to wake the crowd up. 

Still not over haters?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Doctored footage? WUT!!?!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk/Bryan segment :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Daniel Bryan is being a great prick heel.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Please no comedy Punk, it doesn't suit you.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Crowd didn't pop for him saying he pinned him. LOL


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm bored out of my mind...

"blah blah blah" 

*commercial* 

"blah blah blah" 

*commercial* 

3-5 minutes of wrestling

Rinse and repeat until main event.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I was there man, I was there. Kane was pissed.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Venomous said:


> I'm bored out of my mind...
> 
> "blah blah blah"
> 
> ...


That's Raw and every other TV show (excluding the wrestling)?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

To bad this is the only time Bryan/Punk will get for the show


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BRYAN VS. KANE! THIS IS GONNA BE GREAT!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kane face turn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

We'll see what Bryan can get out of Kane.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Bryan Kane will deliver the entertainment


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ to come out and kick Kanes ass calling it


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Promo lasted no time. Kane should destroy DB.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol kane gonna bury bryan


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

DAT TWEENER


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why the fuck is he making matches?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So uhhh...Kane is a face again?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So Kane's a face now? The fuck? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wait..what?
Lol this is what you guys were fapping over.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Alright, this booking is out the window.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Bryan vs. Kane? Let's see how this goes.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kane to tapout???


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That's it? THAT'S THE BRYAN/PUNK PROMO?!?!?!



At least we get Punk on commentary.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

so Kane is a face now


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk on commentary is fine with me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

An attack on Punk that was never referenced, sold, or made any kind of point of at the PPV match. I never even knew that Kane beat the crap out of Punk! Why didn't Punk sell the beating? 

Also, since when does Punk have the power to make matches?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kane comes out to save the show and the 10pm segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Bryan is gonna whip Kane's ass.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Just missed the first hour due to House Finale. So what i miss?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Okay so what I've discovered: Punk is actually GM, the fued with Punk/DB relies on little no interaction and Kane is going to need a miracle to carry DB.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And Kane is a face? And Punk is introducing him.
Fuckery.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Bryan making Kane tap would rule. Given it's Kane, it's slightly possible.

SHUT UP AND LET PUNK SPEAK, LAWLER.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I maybe in alone in this but I'd dig seeing Punk vs. Bryan vs. Kane for the WWE Championship.

Would be an interesting match in my opinion.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Alright guys, I think I'm out. Gonna play Diablo 3 instead of watching this shit. They had an hour to hook me and failed miserably


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Bryan's boots are almost orgasmic in how badass they are...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Come on AJ get out there and beat the hell out of Kane


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This ain't good at all.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh shit, I knew that would happen!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LMFAO at DB with the chair looking at Kane!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why doesn't Kane just beat the shit out of both of them?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well. Daniel Bryan wins again!

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Kane comes out to save the show and the 10pm segment.


And all you can think about Ratings. Bro, give it a rest.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Three face/heel turns in two days?

Is this fucking TNA?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn, Bryan sells chokeslams like a champ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So the heel gets super smashed for some reason. Great.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

CM Punk is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Nice to see Kane has no direction.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hahaha, Punk playing along acting like a real commentator with his awesome commentary.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wonder if Punk would try to be a scumbag again and sandbag Kane.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

3 codebreakers, now 2 chokeslams, whats next


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk is sooooo boring now


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*DAT ANTI BULLYING CAMPAIGN*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

K...never mind. They either don't want to, or just can't do this right.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ToddTheBod said:


> I maybe in alone in this but I'd dig seeing Punk vs. Bryan vs. Kane for the WWE Championship.
> 
> Would be an interesting match in my opinion.


I agree. Would be better than Bryan vs Punk agaIn


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk with DAT SARCASM


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



hazuki said:


> And all you can think about Ratings. Bro, give it a rest.


The best part about people who obsess about the ratings is that they rarely even understand the ratings system (and how antiquated it is) to begin with. And I doubt Rock316AE is even a Nielsen viewer.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Awesome segment. Now it's time to watch something else.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Utterly boring.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm very disappointed by the lack of AJ in that segment.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

wait...that's it?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk doing the yes.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well, think it's confirmed that it's a Submission match now.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So is Punk a heel now?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

so Punk hit cole?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

well this is fucking boring


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Feels like Punk is a bit of a douche for doing that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk you better be careful leaving the arena tonight AJ going to run you over calling it


----------



## lidojack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> 3 codebreakers, now 2 chokeslams, whats next


A partridge in a pear tree?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

4 ad breaks in the last 40mins. Fucking joke!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This was lame


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Dammit when is The Rock returning? Or Austin? Or just any legend to do a segment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Dat one segment a week for the WWE champion. Fantastic.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> So is Punk a heel now?


Are you really gonna act like Punk is the type of character who should be a moralistic boy scout? Of course he's not a heel. This doesn't conflict his character at all.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> 3 codebreakers, now 2 chokeslams, whats next


1 Attitude Adjustment

Math is fun!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So are we still going with Punk being the best mic worker?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



lidojack said:


> A partridge in a pear tree?


AH-HA!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So both Christian and Kane turn face just like that. Is being insulted by Cody Rhodes and hit by a chair by Bryan enough to turn them face. "All that bad stuff I was doing, fuck it."


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> 3 codebreakers, now 2 chokeslams, whats next


A partridge in a pear tree?

(Dammit, I was beat to the punch.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> So is Punk a heel now?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

eh fuck this RAW, and fuck VA. Next week will be better. RAW always alternates between good and bad each week. Bad RAW this week, good RAW next week.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm honestly only watching this to watch the live reactions on this thread but I might just go back to reading the results before watching it on youtube or something.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So we get the match of the year in D Bry & Punk and the best creative/Vince can do is have Kane kick Bryan's ass, then immediately have Bryan tap to Punk. What a joke.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Who do you guys think the 3 guys will be? I'm thinking Swagger, Ziggler and Fat Albert.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk is like to face kane on raw next week.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Once in a lifetime! Rock/Cena commercial was better than this whole boring segment. 

As for the tag match, they did something like that for DX in 2006, so it's not "first time ever"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well unless Christian shows up, then there's really nothing interesting left.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

PROMETHEUS COMMERCIAL. MARKING OUT


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> Dat one segment a week for the WWE champion. Fantastic.


10 minute segment at the top of the second hour too. LOL


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kane is better as a monster who just goes around causing indiscriminant destruction. He doesn't need to be a face or heel. He just needs to hurt people.

And Punk is better with an edge to him. Most babyfaces wouldn't go in and lock their submission move on a helpless man in the ring. Hopefully this feud keeps going in this direction.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> Dammit when is The Rock returning? Or Austin? Or just any legend to do a segment.


July 23rd


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kane is not a face, he's indiscriminate...Undertaker is too.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Paul Heyman/HHH segment last?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> I'm very disappointed by the lack of AJ in that segment.


Agree 100%


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So both Christian and Kane turn face just like that. Is being insulted by Cody Rhodes and hit by a chair by Bryan enough to turn them face. "All that bad stuff I was doing, fuck it."


Christian is kind of by default. He's been out a while, so that's a reset button you can hit.

Kane makes no sense though, but they always do this with him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

There is too much stupid here for one forum, it's mind bottling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's saddening that we have to watch Cena/Show do 15 minute boring promo and Punk and Bryan only get 10.... wtf.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



morris3333 said:


> Punk is like to face kane on raw next week.


Say what in the what now?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Once in a lifetime! Rock/Cena commercial was better than this whole boring segment.
> 
> As for the tag match, they did something like that for DX in 2006, so it's not "first time ever"


Give it a rest, that "boring" segment was better than "EVERYTHING" else that has happened on this show thus far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Bryan marks so mad.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> There is too much stupid here for one forum, it's mind bottling.


You mean mind boggling? 

But yeah I agree.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



PacoAwesome said:


> eh fuck this RAW, and fuck VA. Next week will be better. *RAW always alternates between good and bad each week. Bad RAW this week, good RAW next week.*


um...yeah, not really true


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> There is too much stupid here for one forum, it's mind bottling.


Boggling....boggling.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evolution said:


> 10 minute segment at the top of the second hour too. LOL


Hey, that's a step up from where he was last week. Gotta stay posi man. lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> There is too much stupid here for one forum, it's mind bottling.


Hee.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AthenaMark said:


> July 23rd


How do you know?


Has that been confirmed?


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



PacoAwesome said:


> eh fuck this RAW, and fuck VA. Next week will be better. RAW always alternates between good and bad each week. Bad RAW this week, good RAW next week.


Well last week's RAW was one of the biggest pile of shit episodes in some time. Compared to last week, this IS the good week.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

oh hey aj


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Look at my girl AJ.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> Give it a rest, that "boring" segment was better than "EVERYTHING" else that has happened on this show thus far.


It wasn't. Show cut a tremendous intense heel promo and Orton/Del Rio was decent.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And with that terrible segment, its bedtime!


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk needs to learn how to Be A Star.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Remember when Punk was edgy and must see?

Yep, neither do I. We're a LONGGGG way from that promo last summer.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

She wants the dick


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

and were back..with AJ...

YESx1000


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ looking hot tonight.

Oh shit, she's switching into Kane Mode!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YESSS! Loving this.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL AJ and Punk segment! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Um ok....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Amber B said:


> Boggling....boggling.


I assumed (hoped) it was a Blades of Glory reference.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Crazy AJ. All of my love for Crazy AJ.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

what are they going to do with three hours


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lol at this bipolar AJ nonsense.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WTF is happening???


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> How do you know?
> 
> 
> Has that been confirmed?


Do you not see the advertisements for it the past month or something?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ being nuts is brilliant.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

"I just wanted to tell you I liked watchin gyou beat up Daniel Bryan" .. And now AJ is crying. What the fuck am I watching? It's like watching two 9 year olds converse.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ's bad acting lol. She's still cute tho


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's getting annoying how the AE marks keep begging for Rock/Austin to return. How the fuck can the company move forward by living in the past?

One Rock/Austin appearance isn't going to make the entire show better.

Have a feeling she's getting back with Fryan, costing Punk the belt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This reminds me of my last relationship.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol at awkward Punk.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why the fuck does the UK miss random segments? We've just seen the fucking Raw logo for 10 minutes


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk's killing me here..... 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ is the sexiest woman ever


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk is AJ's savior


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

what is the point of this??? wait a minute Punk has his eyes closed imagining banging AJ I bet ya anything...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What a bad show once again.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ is just too god damn adorable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well that was awkward.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol @ this segment, wtf is going on....this fool is finna steal bryan's crazy ass insane bitch girlfriend lol


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn Aj does look like a kid lol. But time for Heyman


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Of course you do, Punk. Of course you do.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol, this AJ Punk segment was hilarious. That completely reminds me of how I have to deal with nutjobs every now and again, and how uncomfortable it is.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Aj just got....mind fucked!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ and Punk Romance storyline incoming, it will end by AJ betraying Punk costing him the title to someone.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So, love triangle? AJ screws Punk over and goes back to the man?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

She's just going through her first "cycle". We get hysterical like that at 13-14.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Wsupden said:


> Do you not see the advertisements for it the past month or something?


No. What, he's being advertised? 

If so, FUCK YES.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Where is Lesnar and his FULL TIME WWE Contract? 
Oh right.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Save us Heyman.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



hazuki said:


> AJ's bad acting lol. *She's still cute tho*


Hellz yeah.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That was my HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGIE sign in the background of that HHH/Heyman promo.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ is a better actor than Cena...hilarious in so many ways.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I got a feeling we'll see another Cena/Ryder/Eve storyline where Bryan catches AJ kissing Punk and gets jealous.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Can we get Heyman on this week's show?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Once in a lifetime! Rock/Cena commercial was better than this whole boring segment.


Because you can fap to the Rock when it's on?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> You mean mind boggling?
> 
> But yeah I agree.



Never seen Blades of Glory have you? I was afraid of making myself sound like a dumbass with that but figured a few would get a laugh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Beth is breaking shit as we speak.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AJ's acting has been incredible this entire storyline.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That was awkward


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> Why the fuck does the UK miss random segments? We've just seen the fucking Raw logo for 10 minutes


My stream was looking at the RAW logo too. wtf.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Captain Charisma 8========D

No reaction from the crowd? Eek.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yay its Christian! He's a face now!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

New IC Champ Christian!!!!


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hell yes, Christian's here! The belt looks good on him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christian!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lmao punk made that segment so awkward, in a good way. wtf happened? lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

CHRISTIAN :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fuck yes, Christian.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This Raw - Kane rocks, Funkman rocks, Punk was ok, Christian rocks. Fuck everyone else


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Not much of a reaction for him. Maybe he's fighting Miz.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I doubt Rock is there in July...The closing segment for the 1000 RAW needs to be Rock, Austin and Vince.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

yes Christian


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I really missed babyface Christian.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NikkiSixx said:


> I assumed (hoped) it was a Blades of Glory reference.


Thank you lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

FUCKING CHRISTIAN!! HEEEEELLLL YEAH!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

fuck yeah! CC!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christian's back!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thank You Sky Sports 

And another break. Fuck this


----------



## EvanTOT (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I hope Barrett returns in the Cena/Sheamus match


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Shush bitches, Christian is here!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Now they have to rebuild Christian while making him the centerpiece of the mid-card if they want any chance of getting guys over.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> Never seen Blades of Glory have you? I was afraid of making myself sound like a dumbass with that but figured a few would get a laugh.


Nah I was just going for reps for pointing out the irony of you not getting something right after calling everyone idiots

LOOKS LIKE I WAS MADE TO LOOK LIKE THE IDIOT THO!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Heavenly Invader said:


> My stream was looking at the RAW logo too. wtf.


Ugh, that logo nonsense was some bullshit.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christian Is here to bring some damn workrate to this show...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Captain Charisma!!!! Let's go Peeps!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

A Christian match. Well, at least we'll get an actual match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This hasn't been so much "Raw" as "horribly undercooked".


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Seriously? Are they thinking of going into an hour long overrun tonight? Whats with so many commercials?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol @Goham, this WWE obviously needs legends to keep coming back, because obviously it keeps people interested other than Cena, Big Show, Swagger, Ziggler, Otunga, Johnny, Ryback, ect. The product is god awful. Idc if every single legend came back to take back raw, it would be more interesting than what's going on in today's WWE


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Mainboy said:


> Thank You Sky Sports
> 
> And another break. Fuck this


Seriously...stupid Raw logo followed by Christian introduction followed by break...what gives. 

Oh well he's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Mister Hands said:


> This hasn't been so much "Raw" as "horribly undercooked".


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This commercial shit is stupid.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I miss Nitro so bad. I could see the Filthy Animals or a Kevin Nash segment right now being more entertaining than what I've seen thus far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Mister Hands said:


> This hasn't been so much "Raw" as "horribly undercooked".


Your sig warms my heart every single time.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> Nah I was just going for reps for pointing out the irony of you not getting something right after calling everyone idiots
> 
> LOOKS LIKE I WAS MADE TO LOOK LIKE THE IDIOT THO!


Nah, that was what I was going for, insult the idiots/stupidity then do it myself....poor attempt at humor I admit.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

so when raw goes 3 hours its mainly keeping the same amount of time just adding an hour of commercials?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Stupid Sky Sports. Made me miss the Punk/AJ segment. STUPID! STUPID! rton


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> Seriously? Are they thinking of going into an hour long overrun tonight? Whats with so many commercials?


they're practicing for when they change to three hours


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NikkiSixx said:


> Ugh, that logo nonsense was some bullshit.


It's just how Sky Sports does it.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christian should be wearing this 


UknowWho said:


> to match with his belt!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

why the fuck does the WWE show stills from the PPV? It's not like they dont own the rights to their own video or anything...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I love how the WWE feels like they have to recap everything twice. 


Oh hi Jinder Mahal. I don't think you matter.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jinder Mahal. On Raw. Ugh.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's Tiger Ali Singh!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christian's cool and all, but are they just telling viewers to turn the channel here?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What the fuck. Why is this...this...on Raw? Why does he get to work with Christian? Fuck is this?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

this guy has a case for his hat?


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

the king been racist


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I DEFINITELY missed something, had no idea Christian was champ....


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh Jinder saab, I wanna hear some more Punjabi promo's, cracks us Asians up hugely.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I forgot this dude was still in WWE. I just brought some donuts from this fucker at the cornerstore.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well Raw hasnt been awful like last week, just uneventful.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Due to that stupid logo thing, I missed that entire AJ/Punk segment.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh racism from King. Just what this Raw needed.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

either a squash match, or I got crazy respect to Christian for putting him over.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> why the fuck does the WWE show stills from the PPV? It's not like they dont own the rights to their own video or anything...


So you're retarded enough to buy their reruns.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> Lol @Goham, this WWE obviously needs legends to keep coming back, because obviously it keeps people interested other than Cena, Big Show, Swagger, Ziggler, Otunga, Johnny, Ryback, ect. The product is god awful. Idc if every single legend came back to take back raw, it would be more interesting than what's going on in today's WWE


And eventually, the time comes where you have to do something besides resorting to the past. Rock is too busy, Taker is damn near crippled, HHH is an office guy and Austin is pretty much done.

None of these returns makes the overall product better. It just gives you that nostalgic feel that you seem to think makes the world a better place.

Fuck the past, build the present to succeed in the future. I don't want a bunch of guys who show up 6 times a year. That means RAW will be the same was it was for the other 46 weeks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Whoa, Jinder Mahal sighting.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why is Mahal on Raw?


----------



## yes! (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol rolf king with racist comment, anti bullying pg company! lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I love that christian is back and all but, why is he in the mid-card?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> Oh racism from King. Just what this Raw needed.





yes! said:


> lol rolf king with racist comment, anti bullying pg company! lmao



That's not racism... It's called "not knowing what the fuck that thing is and describing it what it looks like to him".


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christian makes the IC Title actually look prestigious and worth something.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



thecuttingedge said:


> the king been racist


Well he admitted on last night's commentary he can't tell brown people apart.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lawler has absolutely zero right to make fun of any other commentator.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

@Rock316 damn right that 1000th episode needs Vince,Hbk,Austin,Rock,Taker,HHH,Kane,Bret,Henry,Lesnar, to end of the show. Forget everybody else they stink lol


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



thecuttingedge said:


> the king been racist


That was a horrible comment. smh

Wow...Mahal getting put over


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wait there was an AJ and Punk segment on Raw?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



yes! said:


> lol rolf king with racist comment, anti bullying pg company! lmao


I missed it what did he say? lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Don't worry people, ****"3 hours extravaganza"**** from July!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Is it bad that I'm liking Jinder Mahal right now?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Now I see why WWE has been heavily featured on Botchamania lately. The commentators don't even take this serious anymore and act as if they have no clue whats going on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why is Mahal on Raw?


why is he on the roster?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

For all the people that chant "Goldberg" at Ryback and "Sexual Chocolate" at Mark Henry, I would love it if you want chant "Tiger Ali Singh" at Mahal.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

You Cant Wrestle chants nice


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



RyanPelley said:


> Christian makes the IC Title actually look prestigious and worth something.


*How so? Wasn't he just playing the coward role?*


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Venomous said:


> I missed it what did he say? lol


It wasn't racist but he said Jinder's hat-thing (dunno what it is) looked like a rat tail.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Who needs the quickie mart?
Noooooooooot Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Not me!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Five star??


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TripleG said:


> For all the people that chant "Goldberg" at Ryback and "Sexual Chocolate" at Mark Henry, I would love it if you want chant "Tiger Ali Singh" at Mahal.


It's not really a catchy chant.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Five star frog splash!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

why the frogsplash Christian???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christian was doing the Frog Splash in TNA all the time, and according to Cole it's new. I forgot only WWE matters.:side:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Have a feeling it's time for Brodus next.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Its a Frog Splash you idiots! Christian has used it before! 

Cole & Lawler infuriate me.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Frog Splash!!!


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I forgot this dude was still in WWE. I just brought some donuts from this fucker at the cornerstore.


Typical. *sigh*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ROB. VAN. DAM.
5. STAR. FROG. SPLASH.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

New finisher for CC, nice FS.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Isn't it 15 minutes of adverts for every hour of television? Cause usually 2 hours of RAW has 30 minutes or so of commercials on average. Meaning there will be 45 minutes of commercials for 3 hours. So in essence, the 3 hour move is benefitting more to WWE as they get more revenue from the commercials.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Is it bad that I'm liking Jinder Mahal right now?


yeah, kinda


Thank god that's over. And never let it happen again (Mahal on tv I mean)


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ooh, Christian's bringing back the Frog Splash?


----------



## Brittney (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

If they are going this love triangle route with Punk/Bryan/AJ - I am not a fan.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Am I the only one that heard the "You Cant Wrestle" chants?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Divas match piss break


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kelly's breasts look great, she needs better facial expressions


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Goham you actually think the WWE has a bright future? The real question is has it even been bright?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*STOP SMILING, DAMNIT!*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Aaaand Kelly fucking Kelly. Time to change the channel.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Chaotic_Forces said:


> It wasn't racist but he said Jinder's hat-thing (dunno what it is) looked like a rat tail.


Lol I see.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

so, everyone else saw that one huge botch where Mahal scooted over to Christian, right?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YAY SCREECHING WOMEN MATCH!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I really really hate the music they use for the divas. its so terrible.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I keep forgetting the size of Mahal, I keep thinking he's the size of Daivari.

Kelly Kelly's boobs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lol Kelly looks like there's not a thought running thru her head right now.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

why is Kelly Kelly always smiling backstage? Looks awkward


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Boo, bring back Laycool. They were the divas division.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This Raw has been terrible... I'm usually ok with what wwe does sometimes but this is just bad


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> Christian was doing the Frog Splash in TNA all the time, and according to Cole it's new. I forgot only WWE matters.:side:


Well he's not gonna say "Oh it's a frog splash! He did that in TNA!"


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christian's moveset works better as a face. Good to see him booked as that again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *How so? Wasn't he just playing the coward role?*


Former two time World Champion returning and winning the IC Title. Sure, doesn't work for everyone, but Christian makes it interesting.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

My god K2 looks so retarded when shes walking to the ring. Smiling and looking around all air headed like.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fuck, I'm wrong about everything. 30 minutes left, Divas next and so far, no Kofi/R-Truth and not even a Brodus appearance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ToddTheBod said:


> ROB. VAN. DAM.
> 5. STAR. FROG. SPLASH.


VAN. DAM. INATOR.

:lmao That fucking song.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

who does this Maxim 100 shit. i know girls from work who look 1000 times better than Kelly Kelly. She isnt even the hottest in the WWE anyway.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

world's most beautiful women in 2012? the fuck outta here with that, she looks like a moose with that goofy ass smile. bitch


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Brittney said:


> If they are going this love triangle route with Punk/Bryan/AJ - I am not a fan.


It's going to be great. Might bring in major ratings for Punk and Bryan.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So it's a proven fact that Kelly Kelly spends her spare time walking the backstage locker area just smiling while staring into nothingness. 

Every single time she's seen backstage, that's all she's ever doing.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

...I was about to say that Christian has used the frog splash many times, especially during his time in TNA. Come on Cole, we all know that Christian can do more than just the killswitch/unprettier.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I miss Chavo doing the frog splash in tribute to Eddie, the three amigos too....no one pulls that out anymore. Hell, no one even does suplexes anymore.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Y2-Jerk said:


> This Raw has been terrible... I'm usually ok with what wwe does sometimes but this is just bad


It's unwatchable.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Gonna take Christian a while to regain the popularity he had back in 09.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kharma return I'm calling it!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What this down syndrome looking bitch is HOT 100?

Fucking idiots


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That divas song mixed with Cole and Lawler's voices makes me want to chop my ears off with a rusty claw hammer.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lol Kelly looks like there's not a thought running thru her head right now.


All that goes through her head is "smile, put hands in air, look pretty, wrestle, scream"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I hope Kharma shows up and destroys Beth and Kelly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tedious said:


> Well he's not gonna say "Oh it's a frog splash! He did that in TNA!"


No shit.

Actually, didn't he use this move at least a few times in WWE?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Sarcasm1 said:


> why is Kelly Kelly always smiling backstage? Looks awkward


She's the Joker, hiding from Batman


----------



## Hazza905 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



attitudEra said:


> world's most beautiful women in 2012? the fuck outta here with that, she looks like a moose with that goofy ass smile. bitch


Ahahahahaha, I lol'ed way too hard at that.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NikkiSixx said:


> VAN. DAM. INATOR.
> 
> :lmao That fucking song.







lol I felt like hearing it.

I don't watch TNA anymore.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The only reason im up is 'cause i have coursework due in Wednesday haha, it's been fairly bad tonight but i've still enjoyued seeing Bryan, Punk, Kane and Christian.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kelly Kelly is ranked higher than Kate Upton and that list has Stephen Colbert on it.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

beth phoenix next time to get the good old lotion


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



KuritaDavion said:


> :lol Kelly looks like there's not a thought running thru her head right now.


That, and she's probably planning on how she's getting laid next.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Just a horrible raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That kid at the piano commercial is supposed to pass on a positive message, but I can't think of it outside of being anything more than an excuse for bad parenting.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Show is awesome.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> Goham you actually think the WWE has a bright future? The real question is has it even been bright?


Bringing in a bunch of guys who can't work a full time schedule will only make the 1 show they are on better. And what about the rest of the year?

I just hope things get better in WWE and depending on your past is not the answer. No different than milking Cena and Orton dry. I understand bringing your legends back for a anniversary show or a big PPV. Otherwise, they shouldn't be there. Bad enough they don't focus on anything else, spent a year focusing on Rock when he was there half the time. 

I wouldn't mind seeing Austin back to cause chaos but none of this makes the OVERALL show better. It just helps out 1-2 segments.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

God I can't stand Kelly Kelly.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



StraightEdged said:


>


Now now, no need to insult a horse like that


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> lol I felt like hearing it.
> 
> I don't watch TNA anymore.


:lmao I actually fucking love this song.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Those twitter messages are mild compared to the ones they can't show lmao.


----------



## yes! (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

fuck this raw sucks and to think there's gonna be another hour added raw got this company sucks right now bring Brock back at least Monday night's will get interesting again.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

does anyone else think Kelly was prettier back in the ECW "extreme exhibitionist" days?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

i wish social networking was never invented...i really do


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I just involuntarily sang along to Kelly's song. Somebody shoot me, please.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wonder if Kelly Kelly has ever had a dick in her ass?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh you, "most beautiful"... yes, with several hours of make up and fake tits.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Beth showing off those legs.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This Raw has been horrible.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Beth to lose via rollup


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

All babyfaces have to smile. Orton is the only modern day exception.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Don't sweat it guys the commercial breaks last longer than the Divas matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Please, please, please destroy Kelly. Knowing WWE they'll have Beth go on a losing streak.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

You people say KK is ugly, but you would premmy all over her if you ever had the chance with her


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kharma plz, gtfo smiling kelly. Ugh

AJ should be down there winning the title


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Did they even mention Layla making the Maxim list?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yes, Virginia, you suck as a crowd. Although this show isn't warranting that much enthusiasm, to be perfectly frank.

And I agree with *CaptainObvious* that Christian's moveset generally works considerably better when he's a face.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Just Glam Slam the bitch and go home.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I wonder if Kelly Kelly has ever had a dick in her ass?


Does the sun come up in the morning?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

If WWE should bring anybody back, it should be Jeff Hardy, RVD and Kurt Angle. They can still go and can put over talent.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> lol I felt like hearing it.
> 
> I don't watch TNA anymore.



That is one of the worst entrance themes ever... 

Seriously the shit sounds like a high school garage band performed it...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn, Mike Chioda relegated to refereeing divas matches? Who did he piss off?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



UknowWho said:


> Those twitter messages are mild compared to the ones they can't show lmao.


"FUK DEH BIG SHO HE SUK #FUKBIGSHO"


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It will be hard to watch Pheonix get roll'd up. . She deserves better than this, only legit female wrestler to me in WWE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wait what the fuck? Lose to the Champ on the PPV, next night have a meaningless match on RAW?

Rematches, HOW THE FUCK DO THEY WORK?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*BETH PHOENIX BETTER WHOOP DAT ASS!*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I wonder if Kelly Kelly has ever had a dick in her ass?


I wonder if America has ever had a black president?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> i wish social networking was never invented...i really do


Sad thing is Nickelodeon shows don't promote social media as much as WWE. And if you've seen those shows, they do it a lot


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kelly Kelly would look so much better if she just wore glasses.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I personally liked RVD's entrance theme in ECW the best but his TNA one isn't bad. I marked out for it when he debuted and beat Sting.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



goham202 said:


> If WWE should bring anybody back, it should be Jeff Hardy, RVD and Kurt Angle. They can still go and can put over talent.


Knowing the WWE they will feed them right to Cena.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

These matches don't even have a point theres never any storylines its just random ass matches every week.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Damn, Mike Chioda relegated to refereeing divas matches? Who did he piss off?


He had a wellness policy violation.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kelly Kelly actually showing emotion.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

the screaming it hurts


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Do you think Kelly Kelly has ever been deep throated by 4 guys at the same time?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I would lick Kelly's arse


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Seeing KK wrestle makes me cringe.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kelly is such an amazing wrestler.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thank God. Beth won.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The Divas division exists solely for the purpose of WWE not being called sexist.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thank God.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thank god she won. Of course it was awful but you're talking about Kelly here.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

MURDER HER, BETH!

Or something reasonable.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

maybe theyre going to actually build up Beth properly this time, so when she holds the title she wont look like a fucking joke?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tim Legend said:


> That is one of the worst entrance themes ever...
> 
> Seriously the shit sounds like a high school garage band performed it...


lol

I didn't hate it, but they could've came up with something better.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

thank. god.


----------



## yes! (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

botch!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What the fuck! Beth just beat Kelly clean! Where was this a fucking year ago?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol, Kelly Kelly is dead.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



StraightEdged said:


> He had a wellness policy violation.


Wasn't that months ago though?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

K2 may have the weakest looking offense in wrestling today.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I wonder if Kelly Kelly has ever had a dick in her ass?


What ass?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> Knowing the WWE they will feed them right to Cena.


So? At least thats somebody new they can book against Cena. He's ran thru the entire roster damn near, except for Kofi.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Venomous said:


> The Divas division exists solely for the purpose of WWE not being called sexist.


You're lying! Next you'll tell me "token black tag team" is there so they're not racist!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



StraightEdged said:


> He had a wellness policy violation.


But that was last August. He reffed Rock/Cena at Mania.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Do you think Kelly Kelly has ever been deep throated by 4 guys at the same time?


Come on. That's like asking if she's ever had a dick in her ass.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Can anybody tell me what's love?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kelly got knocked the FUCK OUT!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I wonder if Kelly Kelly has ever had a dick in her ass?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino tweets in broken english :lmao.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well guess now that The Bella's are gone K2 is gonna be the new diva jobber that Beth squashes every week.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The Johnny Mobile!


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The scooter <3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



NathWFC said:


> Lol, Kelly Kelly is dead.


*GOOD!*


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TheDeadMan86 said:


> lol I felt like hearing it.
> 
> I don't watch TNA anymore.



I personally prefer this...






BackToJobinator!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Holy shit that match was actually decent


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Wasn't that months ago though?


That follows you around like one of Kelly Kelly's diseases.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BIG JOHNNY is too much for tv :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

God, I miss WCW so much. Best days of wrestling ever for me.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena and Sheamus vs. Brock Lesnar, Batista and Sting!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That looks fun riding around backstage on that no wonder big johnny is smiling


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

DAT PEOPLE POWER LOGO :lmao


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kofi pointed out the shitty Big Show storyline on twitter lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

they guy with the goofy smile on a rascal is your hero...amazing


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Johnny in a hoveround >


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I STILL can't get over how the first "buddy" that Layla gets after she returns is Kelly Kelly, the same chick that she made fun of constantly during the "Laycool" era by calling her Smelly Kelly. I guess that i'm not supposed to remember that.

I love how the commentators love to use the word "impressive" as of late. Both Cole and Mathews have worn that word out.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Main Event time.. Oh yeah! Heeeeeeere we go!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Is WWE actually making more money with Cena than they have in the past?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Man this commercial makes me reminisce. Also, thanks for reminding me how shit the product is now WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I wonder if Kelly Kelly has ever had a dick in her ass?


Kelly is a virgin, and vows to retain her virginity until marriage. Sick pervert.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Tensai, Mark Henry and Big Show. Calling it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Marked the fuck out for Eddie in that vid package.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I want them to bring back the Wrestlemania entrance carts, but instead of carts, it's People Power mobility scooters.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



jerseysfinest said:


> I personally prefer this...


:lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



kokepepsi said:


> Holy shit that match was actually decent


say what now?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

NEW WORLD ORDER, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! classic. I miss WCW, even the 2000 version is 10 times more attractive than WWE now.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Goham i'm sure Cena has ran through Hardy, Kurt Angle already. Super Cena always prevails right?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Johnny on his way to Denny's to get some of that senior discount. #FuckYeah


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> Man this commercial makes me reminisce. Also, thanks for reminding me how shit the product is now WWE.


Those were better days.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's gonna be Tensai, Swagger and Dolph.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Kelly is a virgin, and vows to retain her virginity until marriage. Sick pervert.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Wsupden said:


> Tensai, Mark Henry and Big Show. Calling it.


Tensai, Mr. Ziggles, and Thwagger

with a side of screaming Vickie and miscellaneous jobber lumberjacks


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



jerseysfinest said:


> I personally prefer this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

wonder who these 3 superstars will be. Should be Ryback, Antonio and Sandow with Damien not even involving himself in the match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It's gonna be Tensai, Swagger and Dolph.


If it is I'll be tuning out!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> Goham i'm sure Cena has ran through Hardy, Kurt Angle already. Super Cena always prevails right?


I don't think Cena has ever feuded with Hardy. Both where mainly faces.

Either way, Cena isn't the only guy they can feud with. My point is these guys are still active and can contribute to the program. Fuck bringing somebody back for a 10-15 minute promo about how it feels good to be back. Bring somebody in that is actually going to be there.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Nothing has happened tonight.

nothing


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why hasn't Rock and Jericho have a segment together?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Meh I might pick up the Wcw DVD, but I'll probably end up spending my pennies on the ecw joint coming out in June...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Do you think Cena has ever fucked Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

You can see Sting's outline as one of those black figures! Cena and Sheamus face STING!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



THANOS said:


> If it is I'll be tuning out!


Process of elimination....


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Circus Afro, shit thats gonna be stuck in my head all day


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> Man this commercial makes me reminisce. Also, thanks for reminding me how shit the product is now WWE.


How sad is it that TNA has lasted longer then the Clash of The Champions shows?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Do you think Cena has ever fucked Kelly Kelly?


Who hasn't


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Korvin said:


> *I STILL can't get over how the first "buddy" that Layla gets after she returns is Kelly Kelly, the same chick that she made fun of constantly during the "Laycool" era by calling her Smelly Kelly. I guess that i'm not supposed to remember that.*
> 
> I love how the commentators love to use the word "impressive" as of late. Both Cole and Mathews have worn that word out.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And WWE: a pile of lying pricks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



StraightEdged said:


> Those were better days.


I know man. You always miss things a little more when it's gone.:sad:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> Why hasn't Rock and Jericho have a segment together?


What do you mean?

Who was that guy Jericho had the segment with when he debuted?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Man Vince is going to masterbate raw on that 100th episode. What an ego wank that show will be.

Still looking forward to it though.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Do you think Cena has ever fucked Kelly Kelly?


no , she's not fat


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cole, you have not been LIVE for 20 years. Maybe 8 or 9 years. You can't just yell random stuff.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Christ, this thing is getting 20 minutes?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ziggler, Tensai and Swagger vs. Sheamus & Cena...Ziggler does the job after taking a Brouge Kick and FU


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Goham were you referring to The Rock with the " How it feels good to be back 15 minute promo"? Because he contributed more than a 15 minute promo


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

You haven't been live every week, Michael Cole you fucking idiot fpalm


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

"LIVE EVERY MONDAY NIGHT" - liar.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



totoyotube said:


> Circus Afro, shit thats gonna be stuck in my head all day


DAT DAT DADADADADADADADA CIRCUS DAT DAT DADADADADADADADA AFRO


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Listen to that pop! It is DEAFENING!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Funny how some WWE fans can shit on TNA. The current TNA product is 1000000 times better than this complete load of crap.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hahaha Rocky Mark :rocky


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I don't even know if stale is the right word to describe Cena at this point. Because he was stale 4 years ago.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

God what a terrible Raw this has been. So uninteresting.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hey, don't bitch about Cole lying. Remember, in the WWE Universe, his word is always true.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The title of this match is almost as long as Triple H vs. Undertaker end of an era hell in a cell with shawn michaels as the special guest referee.

Cena and Sheamus vs. ...... , ....... and ....... in a 3 on 2 tag team luberjack match!


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Cole, you have not been LIVE for 20 years. Maybe 8 or 9 years. You can't just yell random stuff.


WHAT? Says who? Make shit up sound smart.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



virus21 said:


> Who hasn't


Kharma even fucked Kelly with her clitopenis.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

IT'S :buried TIME!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



jerseysfinest said:


> Ziggler, Tensai and Swagger vs. Sheamus & Cena...Ziggler does the job after taking a Brouge Kick and FU


Yup.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



jerseysfinest said:


> Ziggler, Tensai and Swagger vs. Sheamus & Cena...Ziggler does the job after taking a Brouge Kick and FU


I'm with you here.

Makes perfect sense in Today's WWE.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well what do you know, you guys were right lol.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ugh so fucking predictable


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Called. That.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Dolph Ziggler eating the brogue kick, FU then pin then...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Swagger and Ziggler to job some more.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I don't even know if stale is the right word to describe Cena at this point. Because he was stale 4 years ago.


Maybe expired would be a better term


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hahahahaha, fucking Ziggler and Swagger. WOW. Fuck this shit, what a pile of cunt. Good night.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh no Tensai incoming. I think I might Vomit


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tony316 said:


> Funny how some WWE fans can shit on TNA. The current TNA product is 1000000 times better than this complete load of crap.


Agreed, TNA is better in every aspect now. Especially in the awesome talent roster they have.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yeah, it usually takes 2 months to recover from a dislocated arm or shoulder injury, along with all the damage that Tensai and Ace did to Cena.

And yet here he is fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ziggler and Swagger? WHAT A TWIST!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ziggler. At least he's upgraded from the Brodus feud.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I guess it's gonna be Ziggler, Swagger & Tensai.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh god. Oh I wonder who's going to win this.......hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I wonder if Kelly Kelly has ever had a dick in her ass?


please die


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I don't even know if stale is the right word to describe Cena at this point. Because he was stale 4 years ago.


How about decomposing and covered in mold and mushrooms?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I was right, Tensai out next.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> Tensai, Mr. Ziggles, and Thwagger
> 
> with a side of screaming Vickie and miscellaneous jobber lumberjacks


Shit, you're 2/3's right.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jack Zig and who?


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> DAT DAT DADADADADADADADA CIRCUS DAT DAT DADADADADADADADA AFRO


Cicus Afro Circus Afro Polka Dot Afro!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Miz is number 3.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Arrive
Excuse me!
Talk
EXCUSE ME!
Talk
The All-American Jack Swagger and The Showoff Dolph Ziggler
Cue awesome music


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Mason Ryan the third guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Look at the little kid Swagger.:lol


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's the Neo Job Squad.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ziggler should tag with billy gun


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tony316 said:


> Funny how some WWE fans can shit on TNA. The current TNA product is 1000000 times better than this complete load of crap.


why do you ALWAYS bring up tna when your in the Raw discussion. Raw has sucked but TNA also sucks too.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lmao wtf Ziggler, wtf!


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wow is Ziggler above this.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

When was the last time Ziggler won a match?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Here comes tensai


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I don't even know if stale is the right word to describe Cena at this point. Because he was stale 4 years ago.


Moldy?
Mildew?
Putrid?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

TWO hours of absolute horseshit. I dread this going to 3 hours.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

John Laurinitis's dastardly plan! The JOB squad! And Albert!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Can Dolph get any more ****?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jack jobber and job jobbler with lord Hentai vs the super duo...time to go hit the bong...and hard...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

when did the rehire Chuck and Billy


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> It'll probably be Ziggler/Swagger/Tensai I bet.


I FUCKING CALLED IT ON THE 93RD PAGE :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Jesus, I'm like a fortune teller or something :cool2


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AWW YEAH IT SOUNDS LIKE PWA E-FED POINTS FOR THE MILLION DOLLAR PRONS


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

No moar Lord


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lord Tensai...I was wrong.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Called it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why did they drop his rope/"Lord"?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

SuperCena and Fella vs. ZigSwag and Albert


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And....no one cares


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

They took the 'Lord' off his name? LMAO


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Swagg & Ziggles looking like two ****


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh this will be a struggle to sit through.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YAWN


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA you guys were soooooo right.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Tensai, Ryback and Clay would of been more itnresting. Super Cena and Super Sheamus vs. 3 underfeated streaks.


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

they got rid of lord part of the name ?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Raw has been live 96.3% of the time since late August 1999, Cole. C'mon, man.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

He's not even Lord Tensai now. Random.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

heel lumberjacks I love it!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

No more Lord? Did some religious group complain?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm watching the Lakers game. Anybody else?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Bloodbath said:


> TWO hours of absolute horseshit. I dread this going to 3 hours.


This.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

And the lumberjacks are all heels. Of course this means Truth/Kofi and other faces will help out.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Oh god, the Jericho "WannaBee" shirt is real. #EpicFail


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol Lawler... just say "heels".


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

al heel lumberjacks


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Just Tensai.


----------



## KNuclear (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

FML, 

Swagger, Ziggler, & Tensai jobbing to Cena + Sheamus....

Much rather would of had Ryback, Funk, + Tensai/Ceasar/Damien destroying the 2.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's pretty bad when you can't recognize half of those lumberjacks.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hey look it's most of my favorite wrestlers standing outside of the ring


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Agreed, TNA is better in every aspect now. Especially in the awesome talent roster they have.


They just hired Brooke Hogan, so I wouldn't say _every_ aspect. But I do agree with their decision to push homegrown talent. However, they've had some shitty booking holding them back.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

All heel lumberjacks. Is that what you're trying to say King?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Is anyone surprised here?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> Goham were you referring to The Rock with the " How it feels good to be back 15 minute promo"? Because he contributed more than a 15 minute promo


JESUS! (in my John Zandig voice)

I'm talking about any guy who hasn't been around. They cut the usual promo about how their happy to be back and usually results in a segment with a random midcard guy, Cena or whichever authority figure is currently there. The shit gets old.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho and del rio ;lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lawler is trying to say they're all heels but can't find a way hahaha "THEY WONT BE CENAS FRIENDS " LOL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

how Lawler know Drew isnt Cena's friend. why doesnt he just say all these guys are heels


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Sheamus and Cena with your superpowers combined you can overcome.. seriously watch them win


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

If Taker actually recommended Albert I officially renounce 'Taker mark status'


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Highlight: Jericho wearing his wanna-bees shirt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ToddTheBod said:


> Why did they drop his rope/"Lord"?


Because WWE realized how fucking awful he is in the ring after a couple of matches and took away all his stuff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*Sheamus and "gingerly" kinda goes well together.*


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Im starting to like TNA a lot better than WWE recently, on impact there was two great matches with wrestlers like Aj Styles, Austin Aries, Samoa Joe, Kurt Angle,, Zema Ion.. Yeah there is some shit on the show but its entertaining stuff is way better than current stuff on raw.

Hope that the 1000 raw changes my mind


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

At least Daniel Bryan is above being a lumberjack. Unlike poor Chris Jericho and Del Rio


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Heel parade!


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wtf they stripped down Tensai, took away his Lord name, took away his armpads, next they'll remove the tattoos.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Evil Ed said:


> Because WWE realized how fucking awful he is in the ring after a couple of matches and took away all his stuff.


they should've taken his job, end of discussion


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> Tensai, Mr. Ziggles, and Thwagger
> 
> with a side of screaming Vickie and miscellaneous jobber lumberjacks





Heavenly Invader said:


> Shit, you're 2/3's right.



2/3's you say?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



jerseysfinest said:


> They just hired Brooke Hogan, so I wouldn't say _every_ aspect. But I do agree with their decision to push homegrown talent. However, they've had some shitty booking holding them back.


Recently they've been booking the shows very well by pushing guys like Roode, Aries and Storm.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Dennis the Menace did steroids and changed his name to Jack Swagger.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



MillionDollarProns said:


> Hey look it's most of my favorite wrestlers standing outside of the ring


Yeah! Like that black guy, and that Puerto Rican guy, and that guy with the beard, and I think that's McIntyre, and... uh...


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ziggler should be above this shit he's better then this
lol @ king this guy is getting bigger by the minute ,,thats because he sees burgerking every minute


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wish Swagger and Steiner have a push off contest.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I would love for this thread to become the Lakers/Okc discussion


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Pedestrian RAW this week but I got some giggles so its all good.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



totoyotube said:


> Im starting to like TNA a lot better than WWE recently, on impact there was two great matches with wrestlers like Aj Styles, Austin Aries, Samoa Joe, Kurt Angle,, Zema Ion.. Yeah there is some shit on the show but its entertaining stuff is way better than current stuff on raw.
> 
> Hope that the 1000 raw changes my mind


lol saying Zema Ion doesn't support your case. That guy is a true spot monkey, and a sloppy one at that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Shaddw said:


> When was the last time Ziggler won a match?


The better question is when is the last time that Swagger won a meaningful match?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This main event is horrible. Something big better happen, storyline wise, at the end of this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TripleG said:


> Dennis the Menace did steroids and changed his name to Jack Swagger.


What:lol


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



totoyotube said:


> Im starting to like TNA a lot better than WWE recently, on impact there was two great matches with wrestlers like Aj Styles, Austin Aries, Samoa Joe, Kurt Angle,, Zema Ion.. Yeah there is some shit on the show but its entertaining stuff is way better than current stuff on raw.
> 
> Hope that the 1000 raw changes my mind


Agree. It's not always perfect but atleast it's not boring.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is the most underwhealming Raw main event in quite some time.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Otunga re-oiled :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn Tensai, he always sucks the energy out of a match. If Cena wasn't in this match, you would hear a pin drop!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Sheamus is so awesome sometimes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Fella just took out like most of the lumberjacks. So we know they're weak.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho speaking to a fan :lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

LOL @ Jericho looking at Cena like "Did you just fucking kick me?"


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



bmp487 said:


> This main event is horrible. Something big better happen, storyline wise, at the end of this.


Nothing is going to happen.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Rock316AE said:


> Agreed, TNA is better in every aspect now. Especially in the awesome talent roster they have.


tell me who the Draw is in tna though:hesk3


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

wow most of the heels are minorities. I just notice that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Is Albert chanting Yes?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wow, Albert chants.

At least we know he's over


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AmWolves10 said:


> At least Daniel Bryan is above being a lumberjack. Unlike poor Chris Jericho and Del Rio


It'd be way more entertaining if he was out there, though. The fans would chant Yes! the entire time and he'd probably try to get involved more.

These jobber lumberjacks are boring. I liked Bryan's lumberjack match with Henry, because guys like Barrett actually tried to do something, kept trash talking.

Do NOTHING lumberjacks should be fired.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why did they drop the "Lord" from Tensai's name?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> I would love for this thread to become the Lakers/Okc discussion


That idiot Metta World War just slapped with a technical. The camera caught him yelling "That's bullshit" and pointing at a referee.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



bmp487 said:


> This main event is horrible. Something big better happen, storyline wise, at the end of this.


What? Big Show attacking Cena?

That's really all I can see happening.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It says something about this match when I'm trying to spot the inter-lockerroom friendships and awkwardness from the lumberjacks.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TripleG said:


> Dennis the Menace did steroids and changed his name to Jack Swagger.


:lmao


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> tell me who the Draw is in tna though:hesk3


It's obvious that you didn't watch the recents shows. Maybe you should.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> tell me who the Draw is in tna though:hesk3


Right now, Bobby Roode, Bully Ray. They have a decent angle going on with AJ Styles, Daniels and Kazarian.

And the Knockouts tend to have pretty good matches.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Sarcasm1 said:


> wow most of the heels are minorities. I just notice that.


Haha while only the white guys are main eventing...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



iwatchwrestling said:


> That idiot Metta World War just slapped with a technical. The camera caught him yelling "That's bullshit" and pointing at a referee.


Artest will always be crazy.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Main event you say? Gotta get those advertisments in.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tony316 said:


> Recently they've been booking the shows very well by pushing guys like Roode, Aries and Storm.


Garrett Bischoff. Enough said about TNA. Next.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So how's the match going guys? SuperCena and Sheamus overcame the odds yet?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So we're going to watch this boredom for 25 minutes including overrun? ******3 HOURS EXTRAVAGANZA!!******


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Is it me or Tensai's arms are incredibly small?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Tot TV


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

holy shit there is still 10minutes left


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*At lease we didn't have to suffer through Brodus Clay tonight.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I don't know why you guys are complaining, this main event is awesome!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

OH NO, a commercial! I'm hanging on the edge of my seat to see if Cena and Sheamus can overcome the odds and beat the bad guys.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *At lease we didn't have to suffer through Brodus Clay tonight.*


It's not over yet.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AmWolves10 said:


> At least Daniel Bryan is above being a lumberjack. Unlike poor Chris Jericho and Del Rio


It wouldn't make much sense to have it there after what Kane and Punk did to him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Sarcasm1 said:


> wow most of the heels are minorities. I just notice that.


WWE: More racism and sexism than a Michael Bay movie





ToddTheBod said:


> Why did they drop the "Lord" from Tensai's name?


Because the last guy who called himself Lord on this planet got crusified and we know were the hammer and nails are


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



iwatchwrestling said:


> That idiot Metta World War just slapped with a technical. The camera caught him yelling "That's bullshit" and pointing at a referee.


Yeah after that bullshit flagrant call.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ShaggyK said:


> OH NO, a commercial! I'm hanging on the edge of my seat to see if Cena and Sheamus can overcome the odds and beat the bad guys.


Don't worry, they will. Bets on who takes the pin?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *At lease we didn't have to suffer through Brodus Clay tonight.*


Clay wil squash all the Lumberjacks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> I don't know why you guys are complaining, this main event is awesome!


:side:

Have no idea what you're watching but this is dragging badly.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



virus21 said:


> Because the last guy who called himself Lord on this planet got crusified and we know were the hammer and nails are


They killed Regal? When?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



kobra860 said:


> The better question is when is the last time that Swagger won a meaningful match?


Extreme Rules 2010 vs. Randy Orton, I believe. Yes. He defeated Orton cleanly.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



AmWolves10 said:


> Garrett Bischoff. Enough said about TNA. Next.


But Styles, Aries, Bully Ray, Roode, Hardy & RVD totally disregard the fact that Garrett is even on the roster.

TNA actually has been decent and the guys that speak out about it are pissed they missed their chance and WWE doesn't want them back (X-Pac, Scott Steiner).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Is it me or Tensai's arms are incredibly small?


Lol maybe thats why he was wearing those thick bulgy armpad things.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol Kobe's shot did not count at the buzzer. Down 3 at halftime


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *At lease we didn't have to suffer through Brodus Clay tonight.*


Isn't it obvious? His mother will come out, yell at Ace for being mean to Sheamus and Cena and then Brodus and the token black tag team will dance down to the ring, save Sheamus and Cena and they'll have a nice celebration.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

AAAAAAAAALLLBEERRTT


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> tell me who the Draw is in tna though:hesk3


The company is irrelevant, so you can't draw on your name alone like in WWE. But Angle and Hardy were bigger draws than the entire WWE roster besides Cena and for a period Orton.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho is so into it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



virus21 said:


> Because the last guy who called himself Lord on this planet got crusified and we know were the hammer and nails are


If it was Cena, he would have come back the next day.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> I don't know why you guys are complaining, this main event is awesome!


In what sense of the word "awesome"?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



virus21 said:


> Because the last guy who called himself Lord on this planet got crusified and we know were the hammer and nails are


Alan Sugar got crucified?! Praise the... Tensai...


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Raw and Smackdown is FINALLY coming to my neck of the woods in the next few weeks. I was thinking of going but if the show is going to suck as much as this I don't think I will, don't wanna feel ripped off.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Sheamus no selling Jericho. Lol.

Where is The Miz?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm pretty sure I've lived in zip codes smaller than Lord Tensai's tights.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

At least the Blacks and Ricans are getting along well.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

why does the ref have a glove on?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why are none of the lumberjacks besides Jericho attacking Sheamus like they are supposed to be? Are they like scared to get backstage heat or something? Stupid pussies.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

the lumberjacks have the right idea everyone gang up on the ginger before he takes your soul


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol two things are going to happen Big show interrupting or Superman


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*Why does the ref have a latex glove on?*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

tag him! tag him!


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

If all the heels are minorities, do Candians count as minorities?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big reason I don't attend WWE events is because I know I will not be please and I hate being around that many people. I'm about 10-15 minutes from the Verizon Center and if things pick up, I might attend but don't plan on it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ToddTheBod said:


> Where is The Miz?


Being really glad he has a hot girlfriend


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*










...How Tensai must feel when he hears those "Albert" chants.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> At least the Blacks and Ricans are getting along well.


They must all be from New York. We live together here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



BallinGid said:


> why does the ref have a glove on?


Someone might bleed...


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is fucking brutal. Think I'll just stick with NXT from now on.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Looks like ADR and Jinder Mahal are friends. They keep chatting and laughing with eachother. Also, Jericho and ADR.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

why is this still going on...come on..let's have the beat down already


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Evil Ed what site is that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This match is boring as fuck.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Booooooring


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



ToddTheBod said:


> Where is The Miz?


Probably cleaning Triple H's house and other chores.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Surprised Charles Robinson aka Lil Naitch is still around. Remember when Macho Man fucked him up with that elbow drop in WCW?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



BallinGid said:


> why does the ref have a glove on?


Someone is bleeding, they always put them on now when someone bleeds.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *Why does the ref have a latex glove on?*


Charles Robinson is kinky like that


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Why the fuck this match is going for 30 minutes? At least Show is there.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I thought Ace was watching outside on the ramp?

And Cole, 1am is not the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show is WWE's top heel, BIG SHOW fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> At least the Blacks and Ricans are getting along well.


*Proof that wrestling is fake. :hayden*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Did anyone see Charles Robinson struggle to get that glove on and then hide his laughter as much as he could?

Hahaha.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ugggh. Can Big Show come out and attack Cena so this can be over already?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I love how into this Jericho is. He's making this entertaining for me.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This whole all heel lumberjack angle doesn't work when none of the lumberjacks are man enough to attack Sheamus and Cena besides Jericho. WTF is this. This is exactly why they all deserve to be jobbers, besides Jericho.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Links just gone down so i'll wait to hear the updates from you guys to see what happens


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Who thought this would be a good fucking main event? Well, I guess since the kids love Cena and Sheamus, they figured this would be money. I am really trying to give this shit a chance. I just started tuning back in to WWE last year. I want to like this shit so badly, but it's becoming increasingly difficult. They do some good things (Johnny Ace, Lesnar, Heyman, Daniel Bryan, AJ, etc.) but there is so much uninteresting stuff going on in each show that the few good things get overshadowed.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Looks like lil naitch chucky Robinson is offering cavity searches after the show...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Super Cena to get tagged in and win the whole thing


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Drew McIntyre has been munchin on some burgers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *Why does the ref have a latex glove on?*


Getting ready for that rim job. Somebody's gotta do it. 


JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They must all be from New York. We live together here.


I live in Rochester (six hours away from NYC) and it's the same here.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

@Evilerk you know and I know what's going to happen at the end of Raw


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*Okay Tensai is busted open*


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I swear Tensai screams "YES" more than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Can Tensai not stand up straight?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Tensai blood omggg


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *Why does the ref have a latex glove on?*


Because Tensai is bleeding.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Darren Young :lol


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So we got most of the bad guys as minorities while all the main-eventers in the ring are white, Oh WWE.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

When did Tensai start bleeding?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Blood!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn, what happened to Albert's face?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So Tensai is bleeding for like...no reason?

LOL @ him not rubbing it off his face.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *Okay Tensai is busted open*


How would they explain if his blood washed off his "tattoos"?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Drew McIntyre has been munchin on some burgers.


Not on TV, no need to diet.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Katniss said:


> *Why does the ref have a latex glove on?*


Hes going to do a cavity search on someone


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



goham202 said:


> Surprised Charles Robinson aka Lil Naitch is still around. Remember when Macho Man fucked him up with that elbow drop in WCW?


video plz


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

its kind like all the immigrants are outside a fence getting ready to jump over.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



kobra860 said:


> Because Tensai is bleeding.


I thought Cena wanted a rectal exam after the match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Super Cena to the rescue. Damn the crowd is hot.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

BLOOD.


PG ERA IS OVER


----------



## Mitsuharu (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

cant believe you guys are still watching since the extreme rules travesty... how can we prove our point if we still patronize this horrible product right now? we keep complaining but still we watch it live. better to read recap summaries on wrestling sites and watch the NBA playoffs instead


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Five Moves of Doom Engage.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

5 moves of doom


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ziggler, making the 5 moves of doom look awesome.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol.. They are backtracking with when Big Show was "resigned". They said Thursday earlier, then realized that they botched it and now claim that it was early this morning that he had resigned. Oh WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Not classic, Cole, it's vintage Cena.

Cena got a nice pop for the hot tag.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho :lol :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena to stack every lumberjack up for an AA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Leave the suicide dives to the pro's, Cena.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho got fucked up....


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This match just picked up a bit before that last tag.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

King: You can't see me, dawg.

Token "we're not racist, really!" moment.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Jericho got hurt


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YES! LISTEN TO THAT HUGE OVATION FOR CENA! I TOLD YOU THIS MAN IS OVER.. Get em!!!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm ok with this.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena did a dive


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol 5 Moves of Doom sequence interrupted.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Here comes help


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Look at Khali :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk is with the geeks.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol at Khali taking his time.

We definitely need a gif of that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Random faces to the rescue!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I just noticed until now we had no Brodus Clay tonight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I really do wonder if WWE realizes that they use the exact same Tag Team Match formula every week....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So wait? Christian hates Johnny Ace now?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lol at Khali just walking


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Khali can't even RUN. Ugh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Khali is slothing his way to the ring!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

what is the point of this?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Tensai simply isn't the least bit impressive.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hell yeah, Cena's homies got his back!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk :lol clay :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Broadus Clay

sorry Crofty :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Darren Young botching.

Anyone catch that?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmao Khali just walking


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> YES! LISTEN TO THAT HUGE OVATION FOR CENA! I TOLD YOU< THIS MAN IS OVER Get em!!!


Lol calm down, this RAW has sucked and you know it, don't kid yourself.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This is the current roster.

They're going to make a 3 hour show with that roster.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*The buildup to the Rumble has started!*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk went out there?


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



TripleG said:


> So wait? Christian hates Johnny Ace now?


If you want to be in the main event, beat up the black guys.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> Super Cena to the rescue. Damn the crowd is hot.


I know right!? This crowd is AMAZING!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WMD from out of nowhere to end Raw. :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Cena just got got!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lol orton is never involved in those


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Absolute Shit...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yas. But another shite raw


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

YAY


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

ROFL! How can Big Show sneak up on him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lol at how that played out. Gotta love WWE's backstage production work. Shit's hilarious.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

wow what a Raw.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I actually jump when cena got punched


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

A big brawl in the ring and Austin's glass didn't break?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Meanwhile in the ring, everyone fought to death for all we care the end


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Damn! That was sick!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

WTF was that noise?

Did he punch him or hit him with a trash can?

And since when did RAW end before the actual time it was supposed to? I don't remember RAW ending before 11:05 in a long time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

The Big Ninja apparently. Snuck up on Cena.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well that was...something.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

*I wonder why Cena couldn't smell Show... you know he can't be smelling rosy being that big.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

from beginning to end that was a shitty fucking Raw. absolutely 0 good from it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Did Show punch the metal box, or did Cena's head slam into it?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Santino shoulder thrust on Jericho :lmao


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What a pile of shit. Does WWE even try to be creative?


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

_*THIS*_ is the show they want to tack an extra hour on..you'd have to be a *masochist*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It just gets worse and fucking worse. Raw is a disgrace at the moment. It truly is just utter, utter shit.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

It's over? That was... lame


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Remember guys, if this was July 23rd and after, we'd still have one more hour to sit through :lmao


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What the hell kind of idiot commentator tries to give a breakdown during the middle of a backstage segment?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



dan_marino said:


> This is the current roster.
> 
> They're going to make a 3 hour show with that roster.


think of the ratings!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That Raw was way worse than any of the ones leading up to over the limit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Punk was with the geeks and Orton wasn't.

That's all you need to know.

The WWE champion.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Terrible RAW!!! Why isn't the WWE Championship the main focus?! This is why the prestige is dying. It's taking the backseat to the Superman of the WWE, John Cena who is in a shit fued.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Gotta lol @ Punk randomly out there when he has no reason to be. His feud is with Bryan, who was nowhere near that garbage, what does he care if Sheamus and Cena get jumped?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Kinda liked the massive brawl at the end.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

POW!!! Down goes Cena! Down goes Cena!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

GREAT show overall WWE and the fans are REALLY stepping their game up. Thanks guys, I will be back next week for sure. People power is going down!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Awesome punch. Big Show saved this show from "worst of all time" material.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Lamesauce


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

where are all the Smokey YOU GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT gifs and vids


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm done watching the WWE for awhile. Waiting for Live Impact in two weeks which should be much more exciting than this load of crap.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Only Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton were exempt from having to be involved in that retarded ending.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

4/10 raw for me


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Did Riley get it right this time by attacking Titus?


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Well, in conclusion, I think what we really need is an extra hour each week of this....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



nba2k10 said:


> A big brawl in the ring and Austin's glass didn't break?


big brawl in the ring:

1. arena did not go dark, kane's music did not hit, kane did not clear the ring
2. glass did not break, stone cold did not drive in on a pickup / ATV / beer truck / zamboni / ruins of the DX express. stone cold did not clear the ring

fail brawl.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So what exactly was the big brawl in the ring about? None of them had any reason to be fighting each other :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tony316 said:


> I'm done watching the WWE for awhile. Waiting for Live Impact in two weeks which should be much more exciting than this load of crap.


You should make a thread in the WWE section about how supporting TNA will make WWE better. Maybe through advertising the TNA brand on a wrestling forum, more people will watch TNA and it will succeed and form some real competition for WWE.

lol tna


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SVETV988_fan said:


> GREAT show overall WWE and the fans are REALLY stepping their game up. Thanks guys, I will be back next week for sure. People power is going down!!


179 posts and you're shtick is already unamusing. Back to the drawing board, troll.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Welp, looks like I'm gonna give TNA another tryout. I actually really liked it back in 06 when Angle and Samoa Joe feuded. also that 1 hour show that they had for a while was pretty good too.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

How the hell did Big Show saved RAW?

Oh, thats right: Rock316AE hates Punk/DB, who actually where more relevant to the show than Big Show, who no one cares about.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I wonder how Teddy would have booked a tag match after that brawl.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tony316 said:


> I'm done watching the WWE for awhile. Waiting for Live Impact in two weeks which should be much more exciting than this load of crap.


yes crap with flies buzzing all around is more exciting. Enjoy live Impact. See all the stuff they cant edit out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

HEY GUYS THE WWE CHAMPION HAS TO LEAD THE RALLY SO DON'T BE SO JUDGMENTAL............unk2


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



The Redeemer said:


> Gotta lol @ Punk randomly out there when he has no reason to be. His feud is with Bryan, who was nowhere near that garbage, what does he care if Sheamus and Cena get jumped?


Best part is he was tweeting before that all happened lol


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

This will probably be the last WWE show I'll watch in a long time, it's obvious the same crud will continue week after week.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Just think guys. At least we get an extra hour starting July 23rd.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



stereo73 said:


> So what exactly was the big brawl in the ring about? None of them had any reason to be fighting each other :lmao


Don't you know that heel vs face is like blood vs crip!?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

That was one of the worst Raw's I've seen in YEARS. Jericho owning Orton and the Bryan/Punk/Kane stuff was the only bearable stuff on the show.

FAR TOO MUCH FOCUS ON JOHNNY.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



kokepepsi said:


> where are all the Smokey YOU GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT gifs and vids


CENA!! YOU GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

damn raw was boring and shit AGAIN this is getting to wwe 2009 level is russo booking this shit? or is creative busy playing pc games rather then producing a decent card
ooh yeah and cena sucks fuck him nuff said


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

What was Christian doing out there at the end? He has only been "back" for a couple days and is already stepping up against the heel power, the same heel power that he was aligned with as of a month ago when he aligned with Johnny.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Quit lying guys, you will still watch next week and the week after and the week after and...you get the idea.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Thoughts on RAW finish?*

What are you thoughts on RAW finish with the brawl, Cena getting knocked out and Big show walking out?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm telling you guys, the moment Sheamus and Cena was attacked, its like the immigrants were attacking border patrol officers. Went into the ring aka going over the fence and then a swarm of border patrol officers came out.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

at least there wasnt any overrun, the show actually ended one minute early


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Yet another painful RAW. 55 minutes of Cena, and "we have nothing for you" booking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I'm going to laugh so hard if Big Show/Cena goes last at No Way Out.


----------



## pberry (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Thoughts on RAW finish?*

Yeah don't quite understand why there was a brawl at the end.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Thought Raw was pretty good tonight. Wish the Punk/Bryan stuff took precedence over Cena and Big Show but it is what it is. Cena/Show, Orton/Jericho, Punk/Bryan, probably Sheamus/ADR...No Way Out is looking good thus far.

@Headliner Of course Cena/Big Show will go on last. It's the main storyline in WWE right now much to my chagrin.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if Big Show/Cena goes last at No Way Out.


I wouldn't be surprised if it did.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Hopefully Hawkins/Rex and Young/O'Neil start to get more exposure, but it just seems like they were fodder to set up tonight's main event. This constant mindset of "no one matters but Cena" is really fucking the show over.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if Big Show/Cena goes last at No Way Out.


I'd be shocked if it didn't. Anybody find it odd that we're supposed to buy Big Show as a threat to Cena when he technically just lost a feud to Cody Rhodes?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if Big Show/Cena goes last at No Way Out.


It's inevitable


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

A three-hour Raw is going to have so many more commercials... It's going to go up by 30 minutes or so in actual product content, and over 30 more minutes in commercials. I still can't believe they're really going to do this. Three-hour Raws every week. God.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if Big Show/Cena goes last at No Way Out.


I thought you understood this: Cena is the face of the company. Cena is the reason everyone tunes in. Cena is the reason people cheer. Cena is the reason we make money.

Do not question the word of McMahon.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

no reason for the heels to jump into the ring at that particular moment. aren't heels supposed to gang up on the faces when the faces get the upper hand in a match, not at some random time? 

i guess when we get a whole extra hour we won't have time constraints causing horrible writing... right? ... =/


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if Big Show/Cena goes last at No Way Out.


The sad thing is you are going to be laughing even harder at how bad the match will be.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



goham202 said:


> Quit lying guys, you will still watch next week and the week after and the week after and...you get the idea.


To be completely honest, I read/post on here rather than actually watch the show. I pay attention to the TV when there's something on that I actually care about aka Punk/Bryan, the 4 way feud for the WHC, or whenever it comes back the HHH/Brock/Heyman debacle. But for the other hour and a half I'm reading through the posts here.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Tony316 said:


> I'm done watching the WWE for awhile. Waiting for Live Impact in two weeks which should be much more exciting than this load of crap.


I wouldnt hold my breathe on that... TNA has been ok but they have been known to take two steps backward after taking one forward just as much as wwe is...difference is this is wwes slow season and they historically phone in stuff this time of year... But I'm with ya I hope TNA can give a better alternative until they pick things up again in August...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

lmao, how come they didn't put the brawl over on commentary? JR would have sold it like crazy. But no one even cared that like 40 guys in the ring were beating each other up. Isn't that supposed to be a huge deal?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I really hope TNA succeeds. If their owner had half a brain, she would stick to the formula that made TNA popular in the first place, PUSH HOMEGROWN TALENT.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

@ people saying they won't watch next week...

GOOD THEN MAYBE WE WON'T SEE SO MANY NEGATIVE POSTS BITCHING ALL NIGHT KTHXBYE


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



goham202 said:


> Quit lying guys, you will still watch next week and the week after and the week after and...you get the idea.


of course they will. Even the guy who keeps saying worst roster of all time, that the world champ is making the title seem like a midcard title and just recently tna is better than Raw. That guy also watches Raw every week and is on the Raw discussion too. what ive learned here is that no matter how much ppl hate it they will tune in next week. heck i hated Raw but will tune in cuz i hope it will be a good raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'd be shocked if it didn't. Anybody find it odd that we're supposed to buy Big Show as a threat to Cena when he technically just lost a feud to Cody Rhodes?


But that was just because he was fat. He dominated Cody and used him as a punching bag so that's not a problem.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



Headliner said:


> I'm going to laugh so hard if Big Show/Cena goes last at No Way Out.


Prepare your lungs and sides, then. Because it will, mark my words.

Two World Championships < JOHN CENA


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



KuritaDavion said:


> But that was just because he was fat. He dominated Cody and used him as a punching bag so that's not a problem.


Still technically lost the feud....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



PacoAwesome said:


> The sad thing is you are going to be laughing even harder at how bad the match will be.


At least it'll be more bearable than Cena/Johnny. Can't be THAT bad.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



SoupMan Prime said:


> of course they will. Even the guy who keeps saying worst roster of all time, that the world champ is making the title seem like a midcard title and just recently tna is better than Raw. That guy also watches Raw every week and is on the Raw discussion too. what ive learned here is that no matter how much ppl hate it they will tune in next week. heck i hated Raw but will tune in cuz i hope it will be a good raw.


I, myself, feel the same way as that guy. But, I won't lie and say I will stop watching and you find me in the discussion the very next week. I watch in hopes of being entertained and usually, something on the show does. But tonight, nothing did.

I'm actually more excited for Impact. Hopefully, Styles rises to the top again and at least has a feud with Roode over the belt.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

3 hours Raw = Expect the worst ratings ever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Still technically lost the feud....


But he beat the crap out of him before, during and after the feud and no one remembers because Cody's been such a loser since so Show being a threat to Cena is not the problem in this feud.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

RAW was blah.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I gave it a 0/10 and felt I was being generous. Nothing positive happened, and countless terrible things happened. So bad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wake me up when the Revolution begins.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



DesolationRow said:


> Prepare your lungs and sides, then. Because it will, mark my words.
> 
> Two World Championships < JOHN CENA


Well, after all it's the John Cena show.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I didn't think the show was _that_ bad. 

I'd give it a 4/10. No different than any other week.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Big Show's promo was the only thing that made this RAW bearable. 2/10


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Tonight's raw made Sesame street street look edgy and provacative by comparison...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

So... we are getting an extra hour of this shit in two months?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

When the major storyline that takes up 60% of the show sucks, then the show will indeed suck. The rest imo was fine.

Didnt like the CM Punk/Bryan thing at first, but AJ´s little involvement keeps me intriged and very interested to see where they continue going with this.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

After the show, Teddy came out and announced a 40 Man Tag Match. The match ended when Little Jimmy got the pin on The Great Khali.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

:lmaod hard at that punch to cena


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Wow this RAW was so shit im wondering how they are gonna top it next week and knowing WWE right now... they will find a way


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I liked bits and pieces of the show but overall I wasn't really impressed.

Did like seeing Hawkins/Reks/Young/O'Neil doing stuff on TV though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

I love reading this thread every Monday night, shit is pure jokes with all the constant whining.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

My eyes missed some GOOD portions of that show. Cena on the mic in the opening seg... The highlight of the show was CM punk and AJ (UGH I want her) and Sheamus making all the lumberjacks look like fools. Can't wait till Wade Barrett returns and feuds with Sheamus.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Ambrose debuted and there was a Punk v Bryan match. I liked it 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

Ambrose made his debut?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ambrose made his debut?


I've trolled enough Ambrose fans tonight, is there really any need for more? :lmao

And no he didn't. Hopefully will next week though. God knows WWE needs every ounce of anything entertaining they can get right now during these filler months, especially with the 3-hour RAW's coming up. 

Also, the show was fucking awful, and you'd do good to avoid it if you haven't watched it yet. Totally miss-able.

EDIT: Unless by "debut" you mean have a dark match and cut a promo announcing his debut is soon, in which case, yeah he "debuted".


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*

– WWE developmental wrestler Dean Ambrose beat Alex Riley in a dark match before Monday’s Raw SuperShow in Richmond, Virginia. Prior to the match, Ambrose cut a promo vowing that a dark storm cloud would soon cover the WWE Universe.

--From W-E

Sounds like he's debuting soon, should be next week if he's involved in the Revolution. I want to hear the promo, hopefully somebody puts it in YouTube like the last one.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> I've trolled enough Ambrose fans tonight, is there really need for more? :lmao
> 
> And no he didn't. Hopefully will next week though. Show was fucking awful, and you'd do good to avoid it if you haven't watched it yet.


Heh, I was really tired so him saying that, I thought I missed something. It's quite anticipated, so...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



zkorejo said:


> F people.. f power.. f Cena.. f Show.. f Laurinaitis.. fuck WWE ... fuck Vince. Stupid angle.


This.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Heh, I was really tired so him saying that, I thought I missed something. It's quite anticipated, so...


You sound a bit off there. When I said "I've trolled enough Ambrose fans tonight, is there really any need for more?", I was referring to the guy who I thought was trolling you by saying "Ambrose made his debut". Wasn't directed towards you.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

If anybody would rather fuck Vickie and not Eve, you're crazy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



psx71 said:


> You sound a bit off there. When I said "I've trolled enough Ambrose fans tonight, is there really any need for more?", I was referring to the guy who I thought was trolling you by saying "Ambrose made his debut". Wasn't directed towards you.


Oh... I see now. lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose has been in dark matches for a good while now.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought they recorded the match on superstars, my bad.

I hope he'll be on SD soon


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I know he has, I meant his promo saying a dark cloud will go over the WWE Universe soon. Not that he had a dark match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't wait for hopefully Ambrose next week. A little reluctant on how WWE might book him but I hope for the best.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



bacardimayne said:


> Big Show's promo was the only thing that made this RAW bearable. 2/10


Watching this on DVR. Awesome promo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Terrible Raw... just... who booked that slop? 40+ plus minutes of Cena/Lauranitis/Show? Really? Weird ass handicap lumberjack match with Tensai coming out to complete silence? Daniel Bryan getting manhandled and out smarted already? Why do we have a divas division? Santino and Ricardo *facepalm*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I lol @ the new thread title. 

About to watch fast-forward through Raw on my DVR.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He should debut after Punk goes over DB. So he has a fresh path for good booking.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> He should debut after Punk goes over DB. So he has a fresh path for good booking.


Good... booking... what kinda of imaginary creature is this?!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm worried about Ambrose, simply because I feel everything good about WWE recently has happened mostly by accident.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ambrose to job to Brodus Clay/Ryback first week in :lmao

I'd hate it in the sense that WWE would have wasted the greatest talent given to them in YEARS, but love it in terms of what the reaction of the imploding IWC would be :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Good... booking... what kinda of imaginary creature is this?!


LOL. I have an idea tell me what you think. Ziggles wins the MITB and then is celebrating the next night on RAW by saying he will humble a very lucky superstar right here and now, and out of nowhere Dean debuts, he does something out of the ordinary and destroys Ziggles bad. So then the MITB raw case is vacant and Ziggles takes some time off, and they have a battle royal or some type of a match to see who wins the case, and Dean wins it. Dean then cuts a promo about the darkness or whatever that will dawn on the WWE, and says I hope Punk remembers me because I am cashing the MITB case at summer slam. Dean then goes over Punk clean, and beats him in the return match, thanks to someone, maybe an upset DB, and then Ziggles makes his return as a face a bit later?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



stadw0n306 said:


> I love reading this thread every Monday night, shit is pure jokes with all the constant whining.


this week it's completely warranted. terrible show.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

psx71 said:


> Ambrose to job to Brodus Clay/Ryback first week in :lmao
> 
> I'd hate it in the sense that WWE would have wasted the greatest talent given to them in YEARS, but love it in terms of what the reaction of the imploding IWC would be :lol


I would rather root for people I like than laugh at other people because they don't like something. Who cares how other fans react? If you like a wrestler, you should never laugh at them being jobbed out just because other people don't like it.

It would be stupid to feed Ambrose to Brodus or Ryback, even mentioning that is stupid.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL. I have an idea tell me what you think. Ziggles wins the MITB and then is celebrating the next night on RAW by saying he will humble a very lucky superstar right here and now, and out of nowhere Dean debuts, he does something out of the ordinary and destroys Ziggles bad. So then the MITB raw case is vacant and Ziggles takes some time off, and they have a battle royal or some type of a match to see who wins the case, and Dean wins it. Dean then cuts a promo about the darkness or whatever that will dawn on the WWE, and says I hope Punk remembers me because I am cashing the MITB case at summer slam. Dean then goes over Punk clean, and beats him in the return match, thanks to someone, maybe an upset DB, and then Ziggles makes his return as a face a bit later?


A little too fast, but still slower than the WWE and more coherent so it is an improvement. 

I would personally insert him on the lower uppercard at the highest and have him work for at least a year at building a reputation and character before being given the title though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I'm worried about Ambrose, simply because I feel everything good about WWE recently has happened mostly by accident.


Which is why I am crossing my fingers that there will not be a gigantic hype machine behind him once he debuts. WWE are pros at fucking up something that should be unfuckwithable.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I still wish that Ambrose and Regal would somehow be connected during the debut of Ambrose but that probably wont happen. After the Battle Royal last night, Regal clearly still gets in the ring as well.

Anyway, RAW was not interesting at all. When RAW goes 3 hours, unless things improve dramatically it is going to be terrible. I know, by then Lesnar will be back and they will be doing the Triple H/Lesnar build but wow.. RAW shouldn't even be 2 hours at this point with how poor it has been.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> A little too fast, but still slower than the WWE and more coherent so it is an improvement.
> 
> I would personally insert him on the lower uppercard at the highest and have him work for at least a year at building a reputation and character before being given the title though.


Yeah, the big ole push thing could backfire if not consistent.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Amber B said:


> Which is why I am crossing my fingers that there will not be a gigantic hype machine behind him once he debuts. WWE are pros at fucking up something that should be unfuckwithable.


Call me stupid but I have never heard of this guy before? What makes him so great?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ambrose's only hope is that Foley has enough pull to tell the creative team to fuck off and that he and Ambrose will carry the storyline all on their own. It's what saved HBK/Jericho from 2008, it's what saved Punk/Hardy from 2009, it's what made the retirement angle of HBK's so riveting back in 2010, it's what made the Summer of Punk in 2011 so much fun and it's what made Triple H/Undertaker/Shawn Michaels from earlier this year an actually enticing program with an honest-to-goodness narrative from beginning to end: talents having enough power, for one reason or another, to tell the "creative team" to go fly a damned kite.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Which is why I am crossing my fingers that there will not be a gigantic hype machine behind him once he debuts. WWE are pros at fucking up something that should be unfuckwithable.


This. I used to be on the WAIT AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS bandwagon until they fucked up Cena vs Rock. I dreamed for a very long time what a feud like that would be like and when it finally happened I was emotionally scarred.

JK. It wasn't that bad...but it could have still been 10 times more entertaining than it was.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Which is why I am crossing my fingers that there will not be a gigantic hype machine behind him once he debuts. WWE are pros at fucking up something that should be unfuckwithable.


I hit the point tonight where I'm actively hoping he stays in FCW, and just feuds with Regal forever, and forms a kind of good cop/bad cop tag team with Rollins or something, and just kinda runs the show down there. I'd rather savour the potential than lament the wasting of it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

It was a pretty bad show, although I actually thought Big Show delivered a really solid promo at the beginning. It really felt intense, the way he shouted 'how dare you' and 'look at me'. Its the kind of things you'd say in a real argument when you're flying off the handle. And its a classic type of turn-the former babyface turns because he feels the fans abandoned him in his time of need, despite all he's tried to give to the business. I hope this will actually kind of revitalize his career because he was floundering as a face in that feud with Cody Rhodes. 

Of course, Cena really did his best to try and ruin the first segment by doing his shitty impressions and this lame, forced stammering to convey how shocked he was. This is the kind of overacting I'd expect from a 9 year old in a school play, but he just comes off as so unconvincing. Unlike an Austin, Rock or Hogan that came across as a real person, which was why they were so easy to get behind and become invested in, Cena is just totally unbelievable-nothing about him seems real, he is the definition of a guy playing a character, and he comes across as exactly that. Its like everything he touches, he ruins-his feud with Rock was really deteriorated when he kept coming out and no selling anything Rock said to him. He had the chance to put ADR over as a decent champion, and instead ADR came out looking like such a jobber. His feud with Kane, he kept coming out and saying shit like "we 'bout the party up in here!" as he's hitting him with steel steps, killing any seriousness. Then last week with those crappy jokes and impressions that we've seen for months. Last year he no sold a Miz/Riley beatdown and ruined the main event to OTL 2011. Tonight, he and his no-sell buddy Sheamus totally wrecked a bunch of jobbers. THIS is your future? He's just screwed up so much. And the Fed's reaction to when everyone boos him? We need to give him MORE spotlight so he'll be cheered. Why? Because little kids buy his merchandise. Hence, that's the ultimate reason why his constant fuck ups in feuds are forgiven or overlooked.

The rest of the show was pretty forgettable. Seeing Show deck Cena was pretty cool, I liked the AJ/Punk segment when we got to see more development of the AJ character into a psycho, and its awesome to see how much the crowd is behind Bryan. The rest...hell I can't even remember most of it now. I remember thinking the Santino announcing thing was stupid, since Ricardo is one of the best reasons to actually watch Raw.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> I would rather root for people I like than laugh at other people because they don't like something. Who cares how other fans react? If you like a wrestler, you should never laugh at them being jobbed out just because other people don't like it.
> 
> It would be stupid to feed Ambrose to Brodus or Ryback, even mentioning that is stupid.


What's even more stupid is that you're taking this Dean Ambrose business far too seriously, and were not able to understand that I was just making a very light-hearted joke. 

Take it easy man. Ambrose will debut, and it will be awesome. I recognize he's a great fucking talent as I'm a huge mark of his. But you have to realize that there's always a possibility for _*anything*_ to happen in the WWE. Ambrose might go straight into the main-event, or he may just be stuck the midcard for a couple years and end up like Barrett was before he got injured. Directionless. Hey, it's a VERY valid possibility. 

It is WWE, and more often then not, they fuck up rather then get it right. So to say that "even mentioning" something "is stupid" is never the right frame of mind while watching WWE. Anything can happen in the WWE.



DesolationRow said:


> Ambrose's only hope is that Foley has enough pull to tell the creative team to fuck off and that he and Ambrose will carry the storyline all on their own. It's what saved HBK/Jericho from 2008, it's what saved Punk/Hardy from 2009, it's what made the retirement angle of HBK's so riveting back in 2010, it's what made the Summer of Punk in 2011 so much fun and it's what made Triple H/Undertaker/Shawn Michaels from earlier this year an actually enticing program with an honest-to-goodness narrative from beginning to end: talents having enough power, for one reason or another, to tell the "creative team" to go fly a damned kite.


More then that, I really hope Vince keeps his paws off Ambrose or we'll get pure and utter shit. I also hope that Ambrose will get more character freedom than most backstage, because that's _*EXACTLY*_ what's going to make his character interesting. He came up with brilliant stuff by himself in the indy's, and it's that compelling stuff that got him where he is right now. 

The only thing creative should be telling him is who he's feuding with. The rest should be Ambrose and the guy he's feuding with pitching ideas for their build up. Creative shouldn't be doing much with Ambrose's character at all.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, they managed to fuck up Nexus, fuck up Barrett's push, you're right. They should let Foley and Ambrose write their feud themselves, it not only gives creativity and power, it also lets them see how well Ambrose can do things under pressure. Although I think with Punk having more pull in the back than in the past, they're definitely gonna give Ambrose the ball.

edit: We need HHH to come back asap and save us from these shitty Raws, he's our only hope! D: lawl seriously though, they need resume this feud.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

psx71 said:


> What's even more stupid is that you're taking this Dean Ambrose business far too seriously, and were not able to understand that I was just making a very light-hearted joke.
> 
> Take it easy man. Ambrose will debut, and it will be awesome. I recognize he's a great fucking talent as I'm a huge mark of his. But you have to realize that there's always a possibility for _*anything*_ to happen in the WWE. Ambrose might go straight into the main-event, or he may just be stuck the midcard for a couple years and end up like Barrett was before he got injured. Directionless. Hey, it's a VERY valid possibility.
> 
> It is WWE, and more often then not, they fuck up rather then get it right. So to say that "even mentioning" something "is stupid" is never the right frame of mind while watching WWE. Anything can happen in the WWE.


Can someone explain to me who this Dean Ambrose guy really is?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Can someone explain to me who this Dean Ambrose guy really is?


Look it up on YouTube. Dean Ambrose or Jon Moxley, either name. You will see who he is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Can someone explain to me who this Dean Ambrose guy really is?


Don't know if you're serious or legit, but in case you ARE legit, 

He's a mixture or Roddy Piper, Mick Foley, Brian Pillman, and every other guy whose amazing on the mic. He captivates you like no one else I have ever seen in my life. He has everything that WWE looks for in a guy. 

Charisma, good on the mic, and most of all, he's marketable. This guy can make WWE alot of money if used right, and according to backstage reports, WWE see's that too, which I'm glad. Best part is, he's only 26, so we can hopefully get used to seeing him on our screens for about 15 or so years atleast. 

There is MASSIVE hype behind this man, and people are saying he's going to a generation of the next era when he debuts. And with good reason, this guys really is amazing. 

If you want to see his promo's, type in "Jon Moxley" in YouTube and watch any promo really. They're all amazing. If you want to see how good he is in the ring, watch his matches with Punk and Seth Rollins, particularly the Iron Man Match with Rollins. It's all gold my friend. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

psx71 said:


> Don't know if you're serious or legit, but in case you ARE legit,
> 
> He's a mixture or Roddy Piper, Mick Foley, Brian Pillman, and every other guy whose amazing on the mic. He captivates you like no one else I have ever seen in my life. He has everything that WWE looks for in a guy.
> 
> ...


Just saw some of his stuff.. wow. Still I feel WWE will screw him up one way or another the guy can live up to all the hype but he and everybody else has a glass ceiling on them and that ceiling has a name. It's called not being John Cena.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Just saw some of his stuff.. wow. Still I feel WWE will screw him up one way or another the guy can live up to all the hype but he and everybody else has a glass ceiling on them and that ceiling has a name. It's called not being John Cena.


Your sig pic is frightening


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Trifektah said:


> Your sig pic is frightening


Why because its true?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eh, very average Raw. After Punk/Bryan and Jericho's promo on Orton, wasn't a whole lot else interesting about this show, although I thought Show's promo was ok. 


psx71 said:


> The only thing creative should be telling him is who he's feuding with. The rest should be Ambrose and the guy he's feuding with pitching ideas for their build up. Creative shouldn't be doing much with Ambrose's character at all.


Ya know, I wonder if WWE wouldn't just be better off with doing this with all of their feuds, and getting rid of creative altogether.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Why because its true?


I think it's true too... you should add the new Green Boston Celtics t-shirt though... add to your collection.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Your sig pic is frightening


LOL I've always wanted to ask what yours was.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Eh, very average Raw. After Punk/Bryan and Jericho's promo on Orton, wasn't a whole lot else interesting about this show, although I thought Show's promo was ok.
> 
> Ya know, I wonder if WWE wouldn't just be better off with doing this with all of their feuds, and getting rid of creative altogether.


Having a creative team is a fine idea. However, I think there's no point in having one in the wrestling business if all you're doing is hiring Hollywood soap-opera writers instead of people who actually KNOW that wrestling business and how to book feuds. That's like hiring M. Night Shyamalon to direct a romance film. It doesn't work that way, nor is it natural.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

psx71 said:


> Having a creative team is a fine idea. However, I think there's no point in having one in the wrestling business if all you're doing is hiring Hollywood soap-opera writers instead of people who actually KNOW that wrestling business and how to book feuds. That's like hiring M. Night Shyamalon to direct a romance film. It doesn't work that way, nor is it natural.


You most likely know this but thank Vince's planet size ego for that bullshit.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Having a creative team is a fine idea. However, I think there's no point in having one in the wrestling business if all you're doing is hiring Hollywood soap-opera writers instead of people who actually KNOW that wrestling business and how to book feuds. That's like hiring M. Night Shyamalon to direct a romance film. It doesn't work that way, nor is it natural.


Yep, this whole soap opera writer thing is biting them in the ass badly, they really need to overhaul their entire creative team and booking team.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



lesnarism said:


> damn raw was boring and shit AGAIN this is getting to wwe 2009 level is russo booking this shit? *or is creative busy playing pc games* rather then producing a decent card
> ooh yeah and cena sucks fuck him nuff said


thats actually a pretty good theory...Diablo 3 just came out, and is far more interesting than trying to get this roster to do good shit. True Story.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> LOL I've always wanted to ask what yours was.


:lmao me too, looks like a dude with a vagina on his forehead...


----------



## jayloc (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 05/21 Discussion: People Power Continues*



stadw0n306 said:


> I love reading this thread every Monday night, shit is pure jokes with all the constant whining.


lmao same here. i record the show and watch it at about 10:30 and fast forward the commercials and then come on here to laugh at all the dumb fucks who complain every week but still fucking watch lmao. its like they are compelled to watch and cant help themselves. shit is hilarious week after week. pure comedy.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I facepalmed when Big Show punched Cena at the end and it made a metallic, trash can sound. WTF. fpalm


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought this Raw was awesome.

- Solid Big Show promo, but I'm not gonna lie, I could care less about this feud.
- Orton got his ass beat by Jericho. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside seeing that.
- Daniel Bryan got what he deserved. I'm happy to see some more ruthlessness from Kane. That, and Punk's smart ass personality. The AJ segment was very funny.
- Christian is back as a face! Glad he defeated Jinder, no surprise. 
- K2, who really is hilariously bad in the ring, got destroyed by Beth. Good call.
- Main event was decent. Swagger and Ziggler? Was hoping for something better. Tensai was predictably unwelcome. The match itself dragged on and was boring, but I marked when all the faces came in. I love seeing a ton of guys tearing it up in the ring I guess. 

I thought this was the best Raw we've had in weeks. Too much Cena as usual, but it was entertaining anyway.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Can someone explain to me who this Dean Ambrose guy really is?


his promos

















his matches









yes he is the full package


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Was I the only one loling when Sheamus ran right into Johnny like a minute after He said that if anybody touches him he will fire them?


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

I long for the day we have interesting feuds and most of the wrestlers on the roster are actually relevant. 

Miss the times when even mid-card feuds felt important.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Great opening promo from Big Show. Finally some emotion came out of him and I actually bought it this time. However, this is like the 2000th time he's turned heel so it will never feel fresh. Lol at Cena's line to David Otunga about Otunga staying in the back to watch reruns of "Law & Order."

-The little microphone battle between Santino and Ricardo Rodriguez was kinda weird but I enjoyed Santino's use of "rrrrrrrrrr" to everything he says. Randy Orton and Alberto Del Rio had a nice match going on and I guess Jericho is going to feud with Orton next. Strange how all Jericho could say was "I'm the best in the world" repeatedly. 

-No "Yes! Yes! Yes!" from Daniel Bryan this time. I enjoyed CM Punk playing mind games on Bryan in the match against Kane. Speaking of Kane, is he a face or a heel? I'm confused with his direction right now. Him and Big Show are competing to see who will turn heel for the 2001st time.

-What's the explanation for Christian turning face this time? The classic IC Title looks strange on him. I'm not used to it.

-Beth Phoenix tearing Kelly Kelly apart. This match was longer than I thought. Also, why does Beth have more screen time as a challenger than when she was Divas Champion???

-The whole Handicap Lumberjack Match was weird. At least Sheamus didn't look too out of placed with Cena. It was Tensai that made me feel weird. The ending was weird with Cena taking the knockout punch again. This week's show was average.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> So are we still going with Punk being the best mic worker?


Yes, because it's true. You really need to give it up, your shit's getting tiresome.


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Yes, because it's true. You really need to give it up, your shit's getting tiresome.


Nice opinion but it's not fact.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Understand that the WWE is only getting an extra hour for more corporate sponsors to give them more revenue and have to add something to make it an incentive (thus the "interactive concept" being talked about.)

Horrible RAW. And you're getting THREE hours of this in July.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Man this show is bad, cant believe they are going to put this crap up to 3 hours soon!

Also, major LOL at anybody in here who still hates on TNA. Impact is a far better show than Raw right now.

WWE need to pick up their game.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

RAW has been in a slump since Brock "left". Stupid filler material and no real direction of the show. And still. Cena is the focus of everything in the show. These are the kinda RAW shows that I was scared of after Mania and we have no more Rock for awhile.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

psx71 said:


> Don't know if you're serious or legit, but in case you ARE legit,
> 
> He's a mixture or Roddy Piper, Mick Foley, Brian Pillman, and every other guy whose amazing on the mic. He captivates you like no one else I have ever seen in my life. He has everything that WWE looks for in a guy.
> 
> ...


Talk about over-hyping the guy.

He is good, but nowhere near as you are you make out. He isnt the next Austin or Rock.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

In your opinion.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

bloody shite show, they should hire Scott Steiner and give him topics to talk about in the ring. That would be more enetertaining


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

I wonder if Cena was thinking about himself when he said *"Now we're stucked with this People's power garbage"*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Did anyone notice, the ad break befor Orton V ADR got started, had an undertaker gong, looked like a promo was coming, then it was cut off..


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

So when is the last time that the main event involved one of the belts? it seems like forever


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Just ugh. John Cena has once again become the main focus and is actually being featured more than usual. It is way too much. How long before he wins the title and runs with it for a year.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Did AJ appear last night? I must've been too busy fast forwarding to notice.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay RAW, but the ending to the lumberjack match was a bit of a clusterfuck, with no real reason for it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I was really enjoying that Punk/Bryan segment.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

When did Tensai lose his Lordship?



TKOK! said:


> Was I the only one loling when Sheamus ran right into Johnny like a minute after He said that if anybody touches him he will fire them?


I did as well


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't like the lack of focus on Heyman/Lesnar/HHH. That is the only interesting fued going on right now really and not even one segment.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't even watched this show, not sure I'll bother going by this thread. I'll just catch the Punk/Bryan segment on youtube.

Also even the thought of John Cena and Big Show is making me sleepy, no way in hell I'm watching it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The show needs Brock Lesnar really bad.

Awful show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> I was really enjoying that Punk/Bryan segment.


Best segment of the show (Y)

The lumberjack match istself was pretty good to, and the whole roster split storyline thing that it looks like they are headed for could be good, so I ahve soem interest in that.

But, at least I know that we will be getting Big Show knocking out Cena in the overrun for the next 3 weeks so I can avoid being dissapointed by seeing this feud AGAIn for the 1000th time b/c I know its coming.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a pretty good show IMO, all segments were meaningful and well executed (maybe all but the fact that Cena was pissed on start of Raw and threaten to kill little kittens but then when it was time for the mainevent he came out all smiley and without a care in his world)



-Extra- said:


> Time to start the new #RyderRevolution tonight.
> 
> *hoping to see a non squash match by either Ziggler or Ryder*


Mr. Ziggles had an mainevent 10 min match. #YES!
While Ryder wasn't even among the group af face guys that stormed the ring to draw even with the heel lumberjacks. I'll let Iron Sheik express my true feelings about that...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

R'Albin said:


> Did AJ appear last night? I must've been too busy fast forwarding to notice.


Yeah, psycho moment with Punk.



ben_fletch said:


> bloody shite show, they should hire Scott Steiner and give him topics to talk about in the ring. That would be more enetertaining


I would be behind this 100%. Just have him shoot on Hogan and bitchoff for the extra hour that Raw will have. LOL


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been skipping all of the Cena segments since Extreme Rules, so I only caught about 20 minutes of the show. Slightly enjoyed Bryan/Punk segment.

I wouldn't blame Bork if he did actually quit.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Way too much Cena to stomach in this show. Good thing I told my bro not to watch RAW with me. He said he wanted to try and get into wrestling like when he was younger. This was not the show that would convince him.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What was up with Big Shows punch and the sound? I lol'd hard.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

King_Of_This_World said:


> Man this show is bad, cant believe they are going to put this crap up to 3 hours soon!
> 
> Also, major LOL at anybody in here who still hates on TNA. Impact is a far better show than Raw right now.
> 
> WWE need to pick up their game.


I agree and anybody who disagree clearly hasn't watch the recent shows.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Who would have thought that Hawkins would be getting more tv time now then Ryder.

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

Laurinaitis strolling in on the scooter had me rolling . :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm glad I went to sleep halfway through the show after the commercial break for Del Rio/Orton. The rest of the show sucked and so did the first half. Nothing I liked apart from Cena getting knocked the FUCK out!



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Who would have thought that Hawkins would be getting more tv time now then Ryder.
> 
> WOO WOO WOO


Tables can turn at any minute, I guess. Even when you least expect it like right here.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

R'Albin said:


> Did AJ appear last night? I must've been too busy fast forwarding to notice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AJ was awesome in that backstage segment.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


>


lol i missed that too quality segment


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


>


Officialy felt in love with AJ.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Shit is real bad right now. I really considered quitting wrestling again after this show. Way too much Cena to handle. They need to invest in their other guys, they really do. If that involves them going over Cena in a feud then so be it. Cena is a parasite to wrestling right now.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

I cant put the latest episode of raw into words, so let me use pictures instead. fpalm





































fpalm


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Officialy felt in love with AJ.


EXACTLY how I feel. That look when Punk tells her to stop crying....christ... :lol


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Another awful raw with the best momment being the last second of it. I bursted out laughing with that punch .


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chaotic_Forces said:


> Nice opinion but it's not fact.


Sorry but it is. Punk is better mic worker than Bryan - 100% FACT. Bryan would tell you this himself.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wasn't an AJ fan at all to begin with but she is becoming a consistent and entertaining presence on RAW/SD as of late. Exception of Layla for me, AJ is becoming the most interesting Diva out there right now.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> Sorry but it is. Punk is better mic worker than Bryan - 100% FACT. Bryan would tell you this himself.


FACT my fucking ass! 

Bryan is twice as good at everything. The only thing bryan would tell you is that punk is a phoney who stole his "best in the world" gimmick.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just seen last night's Raw.
It was pretty boring as usual.
Without Rock and Lesnar, Raw is just boring all the time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Contrarian said:


> FACT my fucking ass!
> 
> Bryan is twice as good at everything. The only thing bryan would tell you is that punk is a phoney who stole his "best in the world" gimmick.


GTFO.

Punk is clearly the better mic worker just as much as Bryan is clearly the better in-ring worker. Stop.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> GTFO.
> 
> Punk is clearly the better mic worker just as much as Bryan is clearly the better in-ring worker. Stop.


:lol the funniest part is the two are legit friends and Punk would tell you Bryan mcuh better in the ring and Bryan would tell you Punk is better on the mic.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Contrarian said:


> FACT my fucking ass!
> 
> Bryan is twice as good at everything. The only thing bryan would tell you is that punk is a phoney who stole his "best in the world" gimmick.


and then Jericho would tell you that both those guys stole from him. And I'm sure at some point Bret Hart will tell you that jericho stole it  from him...who gives a fuck?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just watched the show on YouTube and I thought it was a preety good show, although the Ricardo/Marella segment was cringeworhty at best the rest of the show was solid and it has set up nicely some feuds as we head into the summer and Raw even included a mass brawl which for me is markin out material


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Let's count the storylines the WWE has right now.

1. Cena/Johnny Ace.

I don't even remember how or why this started. Johnny came into power and started feuding with faces for no other reason other than the fact that that is what heels do. What are they feuding over? They don't like each other or something? Such a blatant copy of Vince/Austin but every moment of it rings false. There is no motivation for either character to be doing what they are doing. Like I said, I don't even know why Johnny hates faces. They are just going through the motions.

2. DB/Punk

Ummm...two guys who used to be friends that don't like each other anymore? DB's exgf is acting weird around Punk. Ok? That's the storyline we've got here? We're supposed to care?

And that's all we've got. Everyone else is just wrestling in random meaningless matches.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> :lol the funniest part is the two are legit friends and Punk would tell you Bryan mcuh better in the ring and Bryan would tell you Punk is better on the mic.


Exactly.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

When did Tensai get busted open? I figured something was up when I saw the ref with latex gloves on, then when I saw Tensai he was bloodied between the eyes.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Warren Zevon said:


> When did Tensai get busted open? I figured something was up when I saw the ref with latex gloves on, then when I saw Tensai he was bloodied between the eyes.


Probably happened when he was headbutting Fella.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Tired of this show that you don't find interesting anymore?
Tired of watching WWE but don't know how to stop watching?

I have a perfect solution that might be a god send to your problems.

Get a fucking job.


I am not even kidding. Back when i was in school,I wouldn't miss any Raw, SD or PPV. Not just WWE, but just television all together.

Now that I am working, I keep forgetting to watch everything left and right. And you know what's funny? I don't even give a rats ass anymore.

Trust me when I say this, once you work 24/7, you just eventually stop caring. Last thing you would want to do is to watch WWE.


Don't get me wrong, i still download PPV If i feel like it, but it's not a priority to me anymore.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just about to watch the show for the first time. Was it better than last week!?


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Just about to watch the show for the first time. Was it better than last week!?


Yes it was.

And I noticed the referee having a very embarrasing moment trying to get his gloves on and off and I caught him laughing quite a lot about the situation. Why they couldn't of got another ref to come down and clean Tensai up outside the ring ive no idea.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Let's count the storylines the WWE has right now.
> 
> 1. Cena/Johnny Ace.
> 
> ...


Hahaha this is so true. 

There is actually NO reason for Cena/Johnny to be feuding. 

DB/Punk has some backing, Bryan became number 1 contender and their match ended with controversy at OTL so they are still feuding I guess.


----------



## Makdafi (May 8, 2012)

*The Makdafi Report #5: WWE Raw 5/21/12


Main Points & Notes On WWE Raw 5/21/12


John Laurinaitis's Broken Clavicle
John Cena Golden Raspberry Promo
Raw 1,000
*​*

1. I think your not officially the new Mr.McMahon until you suffer a broken clavicle. 

The Laurinaitis authority figure push was in full force on this show. With The Big Show becoming a part of his corporation. I just hope this doesn't all end with Big Show Union.

2.Big Show is actually a decent actor, WWE put him in a bad comedy. John Cena is absolutely horrible and he is put in dramatic roles. WWE Films/Studios is losing money. For this episode of Raw, simply put Cena's acting was beyond bad.

One thing that I thought while listening to Cena's dialogue, was at least from the verbiage and on how some of it was delivered, that it reminded me of a HHH promo. Which is never a good thing.

3.WWE promoted "Raw 1000th" during this episode of Raw.[SARCASM]Which is a milestone and the beginning of the new revolutionary interactive groundbreaking 3 hour extravaganza, Lassie spaying, Gunsmoke beating bonanza, every Monday night.[/SARCASM]

The only thing that really irritated me while watching the promo, was how they listed shows like "Law & Order", "Lassie", "The Simpsons", and "Gunsmoke", with the amount of episodes in each respective series. Then having WWE Raw with 1,000 on their little chart, towering above the competition. It came across as desperate and bush league. 

Let me put it this way with this analogy. Lets say that Alberto Del Rio buys a $250,000 dollar sports car. Then lets say that Sin Cara gets jealous and wants to out do Del Rio. Unfortunately Sin Cara isn't a Mexican aristocrat. So his funds are limited. So Sin Cara decides to buy 5 $10,000 dollar cars.

Then Sin Cara brags that he has 5 times the cars that Del Rio does. And then he adds the cumulative horsepower of all 5 of his cars together, and then Sin Cara creates a chart that shows his cars have more horsepower than Del Rio's, while never actually telling you that Sin Cara had 5 cars to Del Rio's one, and that Del Rio's car is worth a quarter of a million dollars, while Sin Cara's is worth $10,000 each. WWE's tactics are on par Sin Cara's cars. And because of a lot WWE's tactics, a lot of their fanbase is on par with Sin Cara as well, just trying to hide their identity.

Statistics​Total Time Of The Show:1:28:43
Non Wrestling Time:1:00:40
Wrestling Time(Bell To Bell):28:03
% Of Wrestling Content(Bell To Bell):31.7%(31.697387764333367%)

Other Statistics​****NOTE**** With Wrestler/Character Namedrops the goal is to keep record of the names that the promotion is actively promoting. Rather than the namedrops of participants on the show.****NOTE****

Wrestler/Character Namedrops: John Cena106(New Makdafi Report Record, Previous Holder John Laurinaitis 80) - John Laurinaitis 73 -Big Show 40

WWE World/Undisputed Championship/Title/Champion Namedrops(Said In Conjunction)35

The Number Of Times "WWE" Was Said:39

Side By Side Statistical Comparison To WWE Raw 5/14/12 & TNA Impact Wrestling 5/17/12:​
Total Time Of Show:
Raw:1:28:43
5/14/12(Last Week)Raw:1:38:46
From WWE Raw: 5/14/12- 10.2%(-10.186877919967486%) 
From TNA Impact Wrestling: 5/17/12(1:23:50)+ 5.9%(5.904191616766475%) 

Non Wrestling Time:
Raw:1:00:40
5/14/12(Last Week)Raw:1:16:29
From WWE Raw: 5/14/12- 20.8%(-20.828417879145373%)
From TNA Impact Wrestling: 5/17/12(53:15)+13.6%(+13.640639698965193%)

Wrestling Time(Bell To Bell):
Raw:28:03
5/14/12(Last Week)Raw:22:17
From WWE Raw: 5/14/12+ 26.4%(+26.432115471357687%)
From TNA Impact Wrestling: 5/17/12(30:35)-7.6%(-7.644151565074135%)

% Of Wrestling Content(Bell To Bell):
Raw:31.7%(31.697387764333367%)
5/14/12(Last Week)Raw:22.5%(22.516758074344914%)
From WWE Raw: 5/14/12+40.8%(+40.7724311807065%)
*****NOTE***** I'm changing how I calculate percentage increase. Instead of listing the total percent difference. I'm listing the percent change from the previous percentages. ******NOTE*****
From TNA Impact Wrestling: 5/17/12 36.3%(36.34730538922156%)+12.8%(-12.79301883618333%)

Number Of Times The Company Name Was Said
Raw:39
5/14/12(Last Week)Raw:66
TNA Impact Wrestling: 5/17/12 63

Match Results Of WWE Raw 5/21/12​
John Cena[W] V David Otunga[L] 1:59
Randy Orton V Del Rio DQ Jericho attacked Orton with Codebreaker****Result wasn't announced, I would assume Orton won due to being attacked**** 4:08
Daniel Bryan[W] V Kane[L] DQ Kane hits Bryan with chair1:50
Christian[W] V Jinder Mahal[L] 3:16
Kelly Kelly[L] V Beth Phoenix[W]2:29
Cena/Sheamus V Ziggler/Swagger/Tensai Lumberjack match *****Result not announced, I would assume no contest*** 14:21

Notable, Interesting Or Humorous Quotes From WWE Raw: 5/21/12​
John Cena: ****Displaying acting skills, Cena wishes to convey anger to the "WWE Universe"**** "What the hell happened?!? What the hell......What the hell!!"*


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

Hope that big fight at the end will lead to something interesting.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Swarhily said:


> Hope that big fight at the end will lead to something interesting.


they rarely do


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

That main event was so shit. WWE does not do tag matches well. Beating up a face for 10 minutes does not equal a good match.

I wish they changed this formula. They are literally the only promotion that does it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

#AJALL :lmao


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

#AJALL


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

EDIT: WRONG THREAD


----------

